# To Drink and Drivel.....



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

here we go


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> here we go



Uh excuse me.... can I see your drivel card and proof of insurance please?


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Uh excuse me.... can I see your drivel card and proof of insurance please?



officer, i plead a fifth


----------



## mikel (Nov 22, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Uh excuse me.... can I see your drivel card and proof of insurance please?



why yess of course ossifer


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Uh excuse me.... can I see your drivel card and proof of insurance please?



Suspended


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He's a corndog hiding behind the name of a grass eating, clock management confused, lucky as all get out, voodoo worshiping LSU coach.



Shut it Bammer! I own your coach this year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> here we go



welcome to the zoo thread, Oldenred! 
That's some mighty fine eating you are holding in your avatar! Wish i had a freezer full!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

Howdy folks...we need a smiley on this thread to lure in the dazed and confused drivelers.


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the zoo thread, Oldenred!
> That's some mighty fine eating you are holding in your avatar! Wish i had a freezer full!



i'll be refilling mine as soon as the weather cooperates! hopefully tangle up with a marlin while i'm out there too


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Kind of early for popcorn isn't it???


Never to early for popcorn. 


Keebs said:


> Hi..........
> 
> 
> Looks like someone that doesn't even post with us did!


Good Afternoon.


Keebs said:


> where ya going?





rhbama3 said:


> grab the cooler and move to the new hotel room.....



Need help Brother Rob,  How the deer hunting Going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Shut it Bammer! I own your coach this year.



blah, blah, blah.....
Ya'll were ready to run him outta town pre-season. Still feel that way?


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks...we need a smiley on this thread to lure in the dazed and confused drivelers.



done and done


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> done and done



Ya lured me back in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Never to early for popcorn.
> 
> Good Afternoon.
> 
> ...



haven't been a single time this year yet. Stopped by my hunting camp about 4pm on the way to Montgomery Friday. Camp was full of trucks, all 4 wheelers gone, and 17 people tagged out on the board. I'm not ready to get into that mess. I'll wait till the rut is over.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> blah, blah, blah.....
> Ya'll were ready to run him outta town pre-season. Still feel that way?



As long as he keeps beating Saban he can stay.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Good pic of the rattler Keebs. Well i am inspired again to go back to da swaaaaamp for some more deer meat an mabe one dem big hoggeys. Wid dis overcast, they MAY just be walkin' hopefully my way. Got to feel the kiss of da Remington. Yeah, uh-huh.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> haven't been a single time this year yet. Stopped by my hunting camp about 4pm on the way to Montgomery Friday. Camp was full of trucks, all 4 wheelers gone, and 17 people tagged out on the board. I'm not ready to get into that mess. I'll wait till the rut is over.



Where were they during pig season?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> officer, i plead a fifth


 Correct Answer!!  Welcome to da zoocrew!!



mikel said:


> why yess of course ossifer


 Another one?!?!?  Welcome!



Jeff C. said:


> Suspended






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Afternoon.


whatchudoin?
Oh, I have something for you, incoming!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good pic of the rattler Keebs. Well i am inspired again to go back to da swaaaaamp for some more deer meat an mabe one dem big hoggeys. Wid dis overcast, they MAY just be walkin' hopefully my way. Got to feel the kiss of da Remington. Yeah, uh-huh.


Good Luck, Craig!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where were they during pig season?



at home in Florida. 

off to work. Ya'll have a good afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> at home in Florida.
> 
> off to work. Ya'll have a good afternoon!


Later Bubba!


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

ya'll come back to the bar now, we're doin shots every 15 mins, pick your poison!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs;5529313\ said:
			
		

> whatchudoin?
> Oh, I have something for you, incoming!!



Oh my


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> ya'll come back to the bar now, we're doin shots every 15 mins, pick your poison!


 Crown me!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh my


----------



## mikel (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> ya'll come back to the bar now, we're doin shots every 15 mins, pick your poison!


tequila


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

come on now, shot call.... drinks on miguel!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Correct Answer!!  Welcome to da zoocrew!!
> 
> 
> Another one?!?!?  Welcome!
> ...



Hey , two of em, this means im not the new guy any more. And too yallz, welcome , ill have whatever the house recomends.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> come on now, shot call.... drinks on miguel!


Oh well if that's the case, 40 Creek please!



mudracing101 said:


> Hey , two of em, this means im not the new guy any more. And too yallz, welcome , ill have whatever the house recomends.


Naww, you're still a newbie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

Dang, I do a little work so I can earn my $1.25 for the week and you folks go and wear out another dibbler.


OK, back to work


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, I do a little work so I can earn my $1.25 for the week and you folks go and wear out another dibbler.
> 
> 
> OK, back to work



if you're payin for drinks you better work harder..... the tab is up to $800 already. pm me for the addy to send the payment too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> if you're payin for drinks you better work harder..... the tab is up to $800 already. pm me for the addy to send the payment too


 

Send it: c/o Old Red-----West Albany Ga.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> if you're payin for drinks you better work harder..... the tab is up to $800 already. pm me for the addy to send the payment too


 wait, wait, wait, I thought you meant the drinks were "ON" MC, not being charged to him!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

Whoaaaaa!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh well if that's the case, 40 Creek please!
> 
> 
> Naww, you're still a newbie!


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send it: c/o Old Red-----West Albany Ga.



wait wait... that's the wrong addy....dangit now how am i going to pay for that surgery for my son?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaa!!!


HELLLOOOOooooooo Quackbaby!



mudracing101 said:


>


 Not my rulz darlin', you'll be a newbie until you make it to a get together...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HELLLOOOOooooooo Quackbaby!
> 
> 
> Not my rulz darlin', you'll be a newbie until you make it to a get together...........



Heyyyyyyyyyy Darlin!!   Only have to work 2 nights this week then off for 7 days!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy Darlin!!   Only have to work 2 nights this week then off for 7 days!!



Hey, your waders arrive yet??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

Afternoon folks! See ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, your waders arrive yet??



Been on the phone for over 30 minutes with Cabelas so far, and no waders.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, found it ! Now I can drivel a bit.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been on the phone for over 30 minutes with Cabelas so far, and no waders.


is it shipping company issue's or Cabela's?


----------



## Otis (Nov 22, 2010)

We all live in yellow submarine,
yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
We all live in yellow submarine,
yellow submarine, yellow submarine. 

And our friends are all aboard,
Many more of them live next door,
And the band begins to play.


We all live in yellow submarine,
yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
We all live in yellow submarine,
yellow submarine, yellow submarine.​


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Ah, found it ! Now I can drivel a bit.


 Mr. Duck has my shirt on!!!   Nice avatar there!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Otis said:


> We all live in yellow submarine,
> yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
> We all live in yellow submarine,
> yellow submarine, yellow submarine.
> ...


 Aaahhhh............ welcome back Otis, you have been *missed*


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mr. Duck has my shirt on!!!   Nice avatar there!!



Actually it's my shirt he has on, he took it off when he started skinning the deer, and my little jackleg of a nephew, P-Rex asked if it was a tarp.

I'm gonna beat that youngin to death one day. His only saving grace is he looks like my son who passed away, other wise he'd be dead meat already.


----------



## Otis (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been on the phone for over 30 minutes with Cabelas so far, and no waders.


 

Perhaps you should speak with this guy...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Sir, we here at  Cabelas could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep losing them in the mail. Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.


----------



## Otis (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhh............ welcome back Otis, you have been *missed*


 


Missed as in with a 270 Winchester or missed as in welcome back?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

I need a beer and a shot of jack and a shot of souza and a shot of Strych killer whisky and a beer and a break to drink it in and a bottle of 4Dcrick for the cooler and a shot of jim and a beer. And do it quick I'm Dr. Beerkus and I'm thirsty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> is it shipping company issue's or Cabela's?




Both!!  They end up charging me regular S&H.




Otis said:


> Perhaps you should speak with this guy...




I did, and he promptly resolved the problem!!





Hankus said:


> I need a beer and a shot of jack and a shot of souza and a shot of Strych killer whisky and a beer and a break to drink it in and a bottle of 4Dcrick for the cooler and a shot of jim and a beer. And do it quick I'm Dr. Beerkus and I'm thirsty





Take a break bro!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

badgers, badgers, badgers, Its getting close to that time


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Actually it's my shirt he has on, he took it off when he started skinning the deer, and my little jackleg of a nephew, P-Rex asked if it was a tarp.
> 
> I'm gonna beat that youngin to death one day. His only saving grace is he looks like my son who passed away, other wise he'd be dead meat already.


 Oh no he di'int!!



Otis said:


> Missed as in with a 270 Winchester or missed as in welcome back?


Hhhmmmm, I'll have to get back with you on that! but you know the answer!



Hankus said:


> I need a beer and a shot of jack and a shot of souza and a shot of Strych killer whisky and a beer and a break to drink it in and a bottle of 4Dcrick for the cooler and a shot of jim and a beer. And do it quick I'm Dr. Beerkus and I'm thirsty


 Good Goobly Goobers, Hankus what in the world has happened to you today??!?!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Both!!  They end up charging me regular S&H.


Ouch!



mudracing101 said:


> badgers, badgers, badgers, Its getting close to that time


Chill, it's close, but not "that" close!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take a break bro!!



Hope to take one at 505



mudracing101 said:


> idjits, idjits, idjits, Its getting close to that time



Its always that time in here


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by Hooked On Quack  
Dear Sir, we here at Cabelas could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep losing them in the mail. Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.

That reminds me. Ameristep never did follow up on their ground blinds exploding. Guess they are still researching the issue( two years later).


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Originally Posted by Hooked On Quack
> Dear Sir, we here at Cabelas could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep losing them in the mail. Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.
> 
> That reminds me. Ameristep never did follow up on their ground blinds exploding. Guess they are still researching the issue( two years later).


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

60 minute countdown


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 60 minute countdown


 50 now!


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 60 minute countdown





Keebs said:


> 50 now!



Clockwatchers


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

do I hear 40?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Clockwatchers


 your point???  Hey, I saw you messin wit my fishbait Saturday night!!




jmfauver said:


> do I hear 40?


I dunno, hum a few bars...................


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> your point???  Hey, I saw you messin wit my fishbait Saturday night!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, hum a few bars...................



If I could hum I might give up my day job,but since I can carry a computer and not a tune I'll stick with waht I am good at


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

30 min


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> badgers, badgers, badgers, Its getting close to that time



I like badgers!!!  






Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 min





jsullivan03 said:


> I like badgers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in 22 minutes & counting....................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

It ain't fair!!  All ya'll getting off work and I'm getting ready to go in!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

20 min


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It ain't fair!!  All ya'll getting off work and I'm getting ready to go in!!



Tic toc, tic toc.  It time to go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2010)

Off already.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Boy this week went by fast. fixing to be on the way to the deer woods


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It ain't fair!!  All ya'll getting off work and I'm getting ready to go in!!



And i'm about to start drankin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> And i'm about to start drankin!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm off.....finally!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> And i'm about to start drankin!



x2 badger lover


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> And i'm about to start drankin!


 
I beat ya' to it. Got cheekins on the grill and beer in hand..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Alright guys im off on a new adventure. ill talk to yall next monday. have a wonderful Thanksgiving and be safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright guys im off on a new adventure. ill talk to yall next monday. have a wonderful Thanksgiving and be safe.



Have a good Thanksgiving MUD!!!! Good Luck deer hunting....if that's what you're doing?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It ain't fair!!  All ya'll getting off work and I'm getting ready to go in!!


 Dat's why you make the big bucks??


mudracing101 said:


> Boy this week went by fast. fixing to be on the way to the deer woods


Safe travels, mucho Deer & A Haapppyyy Thanksgiving!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'm off.....finally!!!!


 what's new???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I beat ya' to it. Got cheekins on the grill and beer in hand..


 Dang you're a fast one!!

Ok, my turn!!!!!!!!!!!!













WeWeWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 24 hors off of work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have 24 hors off of work!



What's a "hors"???


----------



## trentb (Nov 22, 2010)

have yall tried the new 16 oz can that miller lite has out????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have 24 hors off of work!


 
Are you gonna edit that one? or do we get to run with it...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's a "hors"???



$20 Downtown?


----------



## trentb (Nov 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have 24 hors off of work!


Send one my way...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 22, 2010)

Not that I have anything against "hors", can anybody answer this for me?
_"Quote:
Originally Posted by 35 Whelen  
Deer are color blind, wear the orange!!"_
If this is true, why do y'all spend so much to have a complete camo wardrobe? Just askin...


----------



## trentb (Nov 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not that I have anything against "hors", can anybody answer this for me?
> _"Quote:
> Originally Posted by 35 Whelen
> Deer are color blind, wear the orange!!"_
> If this is true, why do y'all spend so much to have a complete camo wardrobe? Just askin...


deer see uv light. thats all i know on the subject.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not that I have anything against "hors", can anybody answer this for me?
> _"Quote:
> Originally Posted by 35 Whelen
> Deer are color blind, wear the orange!!"_
> If this is true, why do y'all spend so much to have a complete camo wardrobe? Just askin...



Because hunters want to look like hunters. 

The biggest buck i ever killed was shot while wearing a Bama hoodie, blue jeans, white sneakers, and a blaze orange hat!


----------



## trentb (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Because hunters want to look like hunters.
> 
> The biggest buck i ever killed was shot while wearing a Bama hoodie, blue jeans, white sneakers, and a blaze orange hat!


why ya mama let u go out of the house dressed like that????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not that I have anything against "hors", can anybody answer this for me?
> _"Quote:_
> _Originally Posted by 35 Whelen _
> _Deer are color blind, wear the orange!!"_
> If this is true, why do y'all spend so much to have a complete camo wardrobe? Just askin...


 
I don't. Me and Quack are founders of the Nekkid Deer Hunters Association. Orange vest are the only thing we wear, plus occasionally a little Tinks #69 and a grunt call on a lanyard. But Quacks more of a pro. After a good meal of baked beans, or some good mexican food he doesn't even carry the grunt call.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

trentb said:


> why ya mama let u go out of the house dressed like that????



I didn't think i'd get off work in time to go so i didn't bring any camo. Just happened to have the gun still in the truck so i didn't have to go home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2010)

It is dark outside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is dark outside.


 
Give it a few minutes. When that moon gets up it'll be daylight again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it a few minutes. When that moon gets up it'll be daylight again.



Good news rising.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2010)

I won't even have to choose between holdin the lite and holdina abeer tonite


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Anybody seen Hogtrap ??? I need to axe him a few questions.

Howdy errr body.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2010)

Man I've been away too long!
Keebs, that's your best avatar so far!
Evening ya'll!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 22, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Man I've been away too long!
> Keebs, that's your best avatar so far!
> Evening ya'll!


Wish it had sound!



Seth carter said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy


Hey young'un!

Congrats go out to Slip!!  But I'll let him post about it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wish it had sound!
> 
> 
> Hey young'un!
> ...



I'd love to shoot that stoopid pig in the commercial right between the eyes. It's like listening to fingers on a chalk board!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd love to shoot that stoopid pig in the commercial right between the eyes. It's like listening to fingers on a chalk board!



WeWeWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs. Did you have any luck in the woods this evening?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 22, 2010)

Otis said:


> We all live in yellow submarine,
> yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
> We all live in yellow submarine,
> yellow submarine, yellow submarine.
> ...



Your making too much racket Otis you've given my daughter a migraine and she can't sleep now.....Thank you.. fair warning keep it up and I'll pay you a visit with duct tape, krazy glue,rope, and a waterboard for added effect...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

Evenin' dribblers!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' dribblers!!


Hi ya Jeff. I rekon the Keebster is in Yak sack huh.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Congrats go out to Slip!!  But I'll let him post about it!!



thanks keebs


got me a doe right before dark, short story...i was hunting over looking a field, i see a doe walk out, she looks over in the corner of the field and run back in the woods - tail down.

then i see her work her way back out again, she steps out and starts eating, i see another, maybe bigger doe behind her, so i wait to see if the bigger one will come out...no she looks in the same corner and runs off...so i shot the doe in the field before she ran off to. 120 pounds, shot her at 100 yards for a perfect heart/lung. dropped in her tracks. once she fell she was kicking hard and her head was up so i put another shot in her, i shouldnt have but i didnt want her to get up or flop around..perfect heart/lung with a 30-06 and this happens?


it was a pretty weird and messed up day, alot of things happend that if you couldnt just laugh about em, it woulda been a bad day....i shoulda known it was going to be like that when im climbing 20 foot up a old crappy ladder into the blind in the pitch dark and a dang bat the size of a hawk flys out where im trying to go in.... talk about a  moment.

sorry no pics right now, we all know what a doe looks like though


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey congrats Slip on the deer!  All i seen this evening was a fat coon. Yep i thought about it. 
 Well now you got the doe meat, now get the wallhanger man. GOOD going buddy.


----------



## oldenred (Nov 22, 2010)

on a serious note, what is the legal blood alcohol limit for driveling???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> on a serious note, what is the legal blood alcohol limit for driveling???



 Usually if you hit the ground face first, your there.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 22, 2010)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like to go swimmin with bow legged womens.......somebody stop me...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like to go swimmin with bow legged womens.......somebody stop me...............



Bitter bro!!!
You been wearing that anti-social sombrero? 
You don't call, you don't write, i didn't think you loved us no more.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bitter bro!!!
> You been wearing that anti-social sombrero?
> You don't call, you don't write, i didn't think you loved us no more.



i'm trapped in the bitness world dude......Home late everynight and NO time to cause trouble during the day like I used to.   I'm................boring......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Jeff. I rekon the Keebster is in Yak sack huh.



Evenin HT....not sure, prolly watching Dancing with ??? (one of them shows)



slip said:


> thanks keebs
> 
> 
> got me a doe right before dark, short story...i was hunting over looking a field, i see a doe walk out, she looks over in the corner of the field and run back in the woods - tail down.
> ...



WTG slip!!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey congrats Slip on the deer!  All i seen this evening was a fat coon. *Yep i thought about it.*
> Well now you got the doe meat, now get the wallhanger man. GOOD going buddy.







oldenred said:


> on a serious note, what is the legal blood alcohol limit for driveling???





rhbama3 said:


> Usually if you hit the ground face first, your there.



Hankus will know........OR Bama!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 22, 2010)

Innn the townnnnn weere i was bornnn there lived a mannnnn who sailed to seaaaa and he told us of his lifeeeeee in the land of submarines


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

a few beers later, couple of smashed fingers, and a few cuts on the hands and I now have constructed a rack so that my kayak will ride on my rack over cab and the rack I built will allow it to ride well over the truck bed so I can still pack the truck for camping trips!   Something that would have cost me $150 or more at the store, cost me $25 to build myself.  Now onto the next project... a kayak cart! ...(something like the pic below)


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 22, 2010)

Hang on, I gotta go pour another.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> a few beers later, couple of smashed fingers, and a few cuts on the hands and I now have constructed a rack so that my kayak will ride on my rack over cab and the rack I built will allow it to ride well over the truck bed so I can still pack the truck for camping trips!   Something that would have cost me $150 or more at the store, cost me $25 to build myself.  Now onto the next project... a kayak cart! ...(something like the pic below)


Go with something like that, but where the "T" is put some upright PVC spaced according to your Scupper holes, that will help you keep the Yak on the cart..........You don't want to support all of the weight on the scupper holes, that is the weakest point of a Yak.........Just use them to keep the Yak on the cart!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

YAk yak yak


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go with something like that, but where the "T" is put some upright PVC spaced according to your Scupper holes, that will help you keep the Yak on the cart..........You don't want to support all of the weight on the scupper holes, that is the weakest point of a Yak.........Just use them to keep the Yak on the cart!!



Not a bad idea.  I had figured i'd use a small ratchet strap, but I like that concept.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Not a bad idea.  I had figured i'd use a small ratchet strap, but I like that concept.


Also you can make it to were you can break it down to stow in your front hatch.........For portages down stream from your launch point!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Also you can make it to were you can break it down to stow in your front hatch.........For portages down stream from your launch point!!



Yep, already thought about that.  I figure I will make it detach into two pieces with pins somehow or another.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> YAk yak yak


You ain't changed your avatar yet??


OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>






RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ain't changed your avatar yet??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ain't changed your avatar yet??



Have not had a chance,  Had to stop by and see my dad this evening.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2010)

ight folks, its bed time...i've gotten 2 hours of sleep in the last 34 hours no kidding.



Nite.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

Good night Slip. Congrat on the deer!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Have not had a chance,  Had to stop by and see my dad this evening.


So you going to lighten the picture up any??



slip said:


> ight folks, its bed time...i've gotten 2 hours of sleep in the last 34 hours no kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Nite.


Congratulations Slip.......Night Bud!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


So what you going to do with those 24 Hors!!??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you going to lighten the picture up any??
> 
> Congratulations Slip.......Night Bud!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what you going to do with those 24 Hors!!??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what you going to do with those 24 Hors!!??




I'm out yall.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

Good night Jamie


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you going to lighten the picture up any??





threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Too bad it ain't one of them animated avatars!!



jsullivan03 said:


> I'm out yall.


Night Sulli!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what you going to do with those 24 Hors!!??



I have big plans!


And right now, my plan is to go to bed...I am delirious from lack of sleep....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2010)

One more monkey fell of the bed !

Good night OFH


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have big plans!
> 
> 
> And right now, my plan is to go to bed...I am delirious from lack of sleep....


Enjoy the time off!!........Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2010)

G'mornin
day #1 back on shift


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> on a serious note, what is the legal blood alcohol limit for driveling???


Generally it is just post till you can't anymore!!



Bitteroot said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like to go swimmin with bow legged womens.......somebody stop me...............


Sounds fun Why stop now??




ted_BSR said:


> Hang on, I gotta go pour another.


Didja get lost on the way to the bar??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2010)

G'night folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 23, 2010)

Nite Mitch,  I think it is my time also!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2010)

morning all


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 23, 2010)

morning folks.....Coffee is fresh and hot,breakfast has already been demolished and it's time for another fun filled day at work.......Thankfully there  is only 1 more day at work after today....maybe,thanks Korea


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all


G'mornin


jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....Coffee is fresh and hot,breakfast has already been demolished and it's time for another fun filled day at work.......Thankfully there  is only 1 more day at work after today....maybe,thanks Korea



G'mornin,I got 3 more days.I get to work thangsgiving day.....That means I don't have to choose which relatives dinner to attend....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> 
> 
> G'mornin,I got 3 more days.I get to work thangsgiving day.....That means I don't have to choose which relatives dinner to attend....



So what time we eating?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So what time we eating?



I don't know if wife is gonna cook anything.....I really don't care.Oldest daughter is haveing her wisdom teeth cut out today,doubt she'll feel like eating anything.
I'm just not big on that hormonely induced dryed up meat from a domestic turkey.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Mornin giw, Tiny, Raineman 

I ain't lockin nobody out today y'all just keep Tiny off the new banisters.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2010)

top of the morning to the morning crew.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't know if wife is gonna cook anything.....I really don't care.Oldest daughter is haveing her wisdom teeth cut out today,doubt she'll feel like eating anything.
> I'm just not big on that hormonely induced dryed up meat from a domestic turkey.



I am thinking fresh Redbreasts for dinner on Thursday,But I was threatened w/ bodily harm.....



Hankus said:


> Mornin giw, Tiny, Raineman
> 
> I ain't lockin nobody out today y'all just keep Tiny off the new banisters.



WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,WWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
See what happens when ya lock me out



gobbleinwoods said:


> top of the morning to the morning crew.



1 more day ( maybe)


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin giw, Tiny, Raineman
> 
> I ain't lockin nobody out today y'all just keep Tiny off the new banisters.



mornin Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

oldenred said:


> on a serious note, what is the legal blood alcohol limit for driveling???



All of it  



slip said:


> ight folks, its bed time...i've gotten 2 hours of sleep in the last 34 hours no kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Nite.



You was huntin hard  Congrats on the deer slip    



jmfauver said:


> I am thinking fresh Redbreasts for dinner on Thursday,But I was threatened w/ bodily harm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought keebs had snuck in real early but it were just you


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin Hankus



You seein lots of rabbits or bout normal?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> All of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just me sliding down the banister again


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You seein lots of rabbits or bout normal?



Ain't been out rabbit huntin in over a week


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ain't been out rabbit huntin in over a week



Slacker

Guess I can't say anything I have not hunted since moving to GA...That's 5 yrs now


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ain't been out rabbit huntin in over a week



Man them dogs need to run more than that 

I caint say nothin its been 8 days since my last deer hunt


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man them dogs need to run more than that
> 
> I caint say nothin its been 8 days since my last deer hunt



I agree....gonna try to get them out saturday at paulding forest,hopefully all the gut piles will be gone by then.


----------



## dougefresh (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ain't been out rabbit huntin in over a week





Hankus said:


> I caint say nothin its been 8 days since my last deer hunt




Slackers I don't even want to talk about when it was the last time I went out. Did see 3 wabit in the front yard when I got home at 10:30 last night.



Mornin Folks


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Mornin' fellow idgits!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Slackers I don't even want to talk about when it was the last time I went out. Did see 3 wabit in the front yard when I got home at 10:30 last night.



I been deer huntin though


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' fellow idgits!



hey Jamie


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Mornin douge and sulli  Its gonna be a great day


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> hey Jamie



Hey Raineman the feller still has cat shot posted


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2010)

Laaaaaaaaawd I'm sleepy. . .One more night to go.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Mornin Quack I mean Evenin Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Quack I mean Evenin Quack





Hey Nephew Hankus!!!  You in school this morning, or working, or breeding cheekuns??


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 23, 2010)

Good morning!

I just dug a 1/4 inch long hair out of the bottom of my big toe...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just dug a 1/4 inch long hair out of the bottom of my big toe...


 you sure it was a "hair"?


Mornin Folks!! ONE MORE DAY!!!!!! Whooo-Hooooo!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just dug a 1/4 inch long hair out of the bottom of my big toe...




Ewwwwwwwww!!  I thought you were better "groomed" than that??  

Guess you ain't nuttin but a "hor"??






Keebs said:


> you sure it was a "hair"?
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!! ONE MORE DAY!!!!!! Whooo-Hooooo!!





Backatcha "D" one more night and off for 7 dayzzz!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you sure it was a "hair"?
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!! ONE MORE DAY!!!!!! Whooo-Hooooo!!



Yes, I'm sure..  It's the reason we had to sign a waver at work if we want to wear sandles.  They can go into your skin like a splinter.  And let me tell ya, they hurt!  One of the reasons I do not wear low cut shirts to work...well sometimes....


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ewwwwwwwww!!  I thought you were better "groomed" than that??
> 
> Guess you ain't nuttin but a "hor"??



  It was not MY hair.....that makes it even grosser....

Ask Miz Dawn about traveling hairs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It was not MY hair.....that makes it even grosser....
> 
> Ask Miz Dawn about traveling hairs.



Been hearing about them for awhile (22yrs) really in truly it's amazing???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha "D" one more night and off for 7 dayzzz!!


I guess I'll have to settle for my meazley ol 4 days!



OutFishHim said:


> Yes, I'm sure..  It's the reason we had to sign a waver at work if we want to wear sandles.  They can go into your skin like a splinter.  And let me tell ya, they hurt!  One of the reasons I do not wear low cut shirts to work...well sometimes....


 Seriously, I did not know that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

okay, i'll come back later. Don't really wanna try to drink coffee and read about OFHbabe's hairy feet.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha "D" one more night and off for 7 dayzzz!!



4 days off, work on Monday, then off for 6 more days to go hunt at Sapelo!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'll come back later. Don't really wanna try to drink coffee and read about OFHbabe's hairy feet.....



You just don't want a laptop repeat do you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, y'all send me a text when all the hairy low cut feet talk is done..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Mornin'.....got some turkey's in a brine, getting ready for the smoker tomorrow!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'.....got some turkey's in a brine, getting ready for the smoker tomorrow!!!


Morning Jeff. Boy that sounds good. I think i'll do some hog an deer shoulder on the Kingsfords fer Thursday. Hard to beat possum an sweet taters though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Jeff. Boy that sounds good. I think i'll do some hog an deer shoulder on the Kingsfords fer Thursday. Hard to beat possum an sweet taters though.



Mornin HT....get with bama, he can prolly hook ya up with some sweet taters. Possum too, if ya can pry it off of him


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'.....got some turkey's in a brine, getting ready for the smoker tomorrow!!!


Hey Chief, what's your brine solution recipe??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>






jsullivan03 said:


>


 and who messed with YOUR wheaties this morning?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

woohoo! Beeper went off and got an emergency to do. 
yay.......


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo! Beeper went off and got an emergency to do.
> yay.......


It ain't like ya'll haven't had plenty to do, according the the news, ya'll have been "hopping" over there!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 23, 2010)

SWUFT.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


>



Hey, were you hunting me for something last night??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, were you hunting me for something last night??


Yeah sorta; ize wordering ifn ya seen anything yesdiddy afternoon.
 Glad to se the Slipster got a doe. Looked like a big'un from that avy of his. Well it's back to work today. Yep, l can at look across the RW an at least see da happy swamp timber line.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 23, 2010)

Gotta scatter like anti-matter. Ssssssssee ya'll.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Raineman the feller still has cat shot posted



I'm watching another thread,along with ambassadeer and jranger where a feller has posted that he killed 3 bucks on a managed wma hunt


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm watching another thread,along with ambassadeer and jranger where a feller has posted that he killed 3 bucks on a managed wma hunt



I saw that.  Idgit!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm watching another thread,along with ambassadeer and jranger where a feller has posted that he killed 3 bucks on a managed wma hunt


You don't say things like this without a link!!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 23, 2010)

hey keebs and all others


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You don't say things like this without a link!!



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=582227
jarhead 44

I've deleted one of my postsalready so as not make hime mad and he deletes his posts.GW's are on this one


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs and all others


hey young'un!



Jeff Raines said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=582227
> jarhead 44
> 
> I've deleted one of my postsalready so as not make hime mad and he deletes his posts.GW's are on this one


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2010)

i like it better when folks post a TC pic of a big buck that was at their stand when they weren't and how mad they are about it, and theres a giant pile of corn in the pic.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm watching another thread,along with ambassadeer and jranger where a feller has posted that he killed 3 bucks on a managed wma hunt


Looks like Ya'll pretty well got him treed!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like Ya'll pretty well got him treed!!



I hope,........that ticks me off.I had to watch a bigger buck chase my buck #2 for the year.All I did was watch


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet tater pie with yellow tail pinot noir...pretty good...bedtime


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like Ya'll pretty well got him treed!!


 
Oh boy, I got back just in time. Let me go take a gander at that one..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

slip said:


> i like it better when folks post a TC pic of a big buck that was at their stand when they weren't and how mad they are about it, and theres a giant pile of corn in the pic.






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like Ya'll pretty well got him treed!!


I so wanted to insert  but decided to wait......



Jeff Raines said:


> Sweet tater pie with yellow tail pinot noir...pretty good...bedtime


Sweet Dreams, BTSJR!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

Ooooookie dokie, that oughta pretty much get the hornets swarming..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Buncha idjits


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ooooookie dokie, that oughta pretty much get the hornets swarming..


I'm waiting on that third pic to show up! 



Hankus said:


> Buncha idjits


yeah? so?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Buncha idjits


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nephew Hankus!!!  You in school this morning, or working, or breeding cheekuns??



Cheekun breedin school at work



Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on that third pic to show up!
> 
> 
> yeah? so?



Just makin sure I was in the rite place  Howdy keebs 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



If I ever find out how to get animated smilies on my phone I will be so proud  I assume you took offense to my comment


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

I just got my Cabella Jackets delivered by UPS!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I just got my Cabella Jackets delivered by UPS!!!



Do not tell Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


  you soooo cute when you get all red faced!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not tell Quack!


  I'm gonna call him now!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Cheekun breedin school at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've already got a fence, why would I take another one??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you soooo cute when you get all red faced!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna call him now!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've already got a fence, why would I take another one??


No, no, no, he said you took OFF with his fence!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, no, no, he said you took OFF with his fence!!


 
I didn't take anything off!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooops, excuse me..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't take anything off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 No, but ya just "dropped" something!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok....So i'm probably going to Hades for this, but I've been  laughing so hard at it all day so I figured I would share the laugh.  This guy sits across from me at work.  He has been this way since he came in this morning.  At one point his arm fell out from under him and he had a rude awakening to a face plant in his hot coffee.  He musta had one heck of a night. He nearly fell out of his chair asleep as I am typing this.  I have tears coming out of my eyes right now I am laughing so hard.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Ok....So i'm probably going to Hades for this, but I've been  laughing so hard at it all day so I figured I would share the laugh.  This guy sits across from me at work.  He has been this way since he came in this morning.  At one point his arm fell out from under him and he had a rude awakening to a face plant in his hot coffee.  He musta had one heck of a night. He nearly fell out of his chair asleep as I am typing this.  I have tears coming out of my eyes right now I am laughing so hard.


 He just exudes "Party Animal"!!


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2010)

yall are going to kill the internet with all these smilies


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

slip said:


> yall are going to kill the internet with all these smilies


For _*REAL*_?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

slip said:


> yall are going to kill the internet with all these smilies


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## ChiJoe (Nov 23, 2010)

Now ya went and done it !


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

zalafz6 said:


> Now ya went and done it !


Sez who?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Just post a drinkin smilie for me and we square


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Just post a drinkin smilie for me and we square


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Just post a drinkin smilie for me and we square



Sulli beat me....but here anyway!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey hey hey...whazzzzup?   My body feels like I got dragged under the bus.      9 hours in the garage cleaning up!...Hardly made a dent either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey hey...whazzzzup? My body feels like I got dragged under the bus.  9 hours in the garage cleaning up!...Hardly made a dent either.


 
Why are you trying to dent your garage??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey hey...whazzzzup?   My body feels like I got dragged under the bus.      9 hours in the garage cleaning up!...Hardly made a dent either.



I'd be glad to take some of the extras off your hands


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you trying to dent your garage??





Jeff C. said:


> I'd be glad to take some of the extras off your hands



Jeff, you need to come over and have a look in here...   Home Depot and Lowes don't have jack up on me.       Hugh, I have stuff from 17 years ago packed up in here and it got so I couldn't hardly stand, let alone move around in here.   It'll take me the rest of this week to get some sort of progress made in here though.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm going to have to start a few ads in the marketplace soon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Jeff, you need to come over and have a look in here... Home Depot and Lowes don't have jack up on me.  Hugh, I have stuff from 17 years ago packed up in here and it got so I couldn't hardly stand, let alone move around in here. It'll take me the rest of this week to get some sort of progress made in here though.


 
I'll bring my truck over. I've got plenty of room in the basement to store it for you. Yeah that's it, I'll be storing it for you!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll bring my truck over. I've got plenty of room in the basement to store it for you. Yeah that's it, I'll be storing it for you!!



Come on...bring it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Jeff, you need to come over and have a look in here...   Home Depot and Lowes don't have jack up on me.       Hugh, I have stuff from 17 years ago packed up in here and it got so I couldn't hardly stand, let alone move around in here.   It'll take me the rest of this week to get some sort of progress made in here though.



I bet there's some good 'ol Swap and Sell items in there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Come on...bring it!


 Wait a minute,,,,,,that was too easy.. So it's all junk huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to have to start a few ads in the marketplace soon!



Give us first dibbs before you do


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey hey...whazzzzup?   My body feels like I got dragged under the bus.      9 hours in the garage cleaning up!...Hardly made a dent either.


Heeyyyyyy Bob!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you trying to dent your garage??


 insurance?? 



boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to have to start a few ads in the marketplace soon!





Jeff C. said:


> Give us first dibbs before you do


Chief beat me to it!!!  I love *treasure* hunting!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Give us first dibbs before you do



Wouldn't I have to ban myself if I started selling and trading here in the campfire?


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wouldn't I have to ban myself if I started selling and trading here in the campfire?


No, no, not at all, 'sides, that's what email & pm's are for!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!


 Helllloooooo Sou...............uuuuhhhmmmmmmmmCountryClover......... nice ring to it!!


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Helllloooooo Sou...............uuuuhhhmmmmmmmmCountryClover......... nice ring to it!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!



Musta missed the memo in the back room...SGG=CC


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, no, not at all, 'sides, that's what email & pm's are for!!



Well just email or pm me then for a list of valuable and often rare treasures!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


>


Looks like you & the hubby had some great company the other night!!



boneboy96 said:


> Well just email or pm me then for a list of valuable and often rare treasures!


 YOU just send me pics of what ya got & I'll tell ya if it's trash or treasure!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks like you & the hubby had some great company the other night!!
> 
> 
> YOU just send me pics of what ya got & I'll tell ya if it's trash or treasure!



too many pics for me to do that!   But I will tell you this Duree, I have something that you and I have discussed in the past...and it just may be available soon!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Beer beer beer beer
Beer beer beer beer
Beer beer beer beer 
beer beer beer beer

Sung to the tune of the meow mix commercial


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!








```

```
 I like it.....3 or 4 leaf



boneboy96 said:


> Well just email or pm me then for a list of valuable and often rare treasures!



PM sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Heavy rain here...with wind!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer beer beer beer
> Beer beer beer beer
> Beer beer beer beer
> beer beer beer beer
> ...



kitty kitty kitty...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Gotta go get my truck out of the shop 

BBL.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> kitty kitty kitty...



drunk, drunk, drunk...   startin bout 9pm4DT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey !   12 more hrs to go then a 7 day drunkfest!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like HOQ might be dancing with more than just a couple of turkeys during the next 7 days.  Don't forget to pour some of that 86 Proof sauce on at least one of those turkeys.  

Now, the next burning questions is.........where has the pretty Miss Country Clover been hiding?  It sure hasn't been in my neck of the woods.  I think that she might could add some spice especially to this Drivel flavor mixture.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!



You look a lot like a pretty girl I used to know. 
Howdy


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!




I forgot to return a text to a certain somebody that ate supper with you this past weekend. 
CountryClover? works for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 23, 2010)

Have fun..

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxWjtWONuGc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxWjtWONuGc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pbradley (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!



Kewl! Look y'all, a new gal!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I forgot to return a text to a certain somebody that ate supper with you this past weekend.
> CountryClover? works for me.





Several


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

CountryClover said:


>


 Are you a three leaf or a four leaf variety?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 23, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Have fun..
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxWjtWONuGc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxWjtWONuGc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>






Oh shaddyup and enjoy your peace and quiet and vacation and time hunting and sitting around doing nuttin and being lazy.    

While "some of us" see over 130 patients a day because every danged borderline diabetic in South Georgia wants their Lipids and A1Cs done BEFORE they belly up to the gobber in two days.   

My feet hurt, my hips hurt, my ankles look like swollen puffballs and I'm grouchy and you folks are typing too loud. They still haven't paid me my ESOP money and the truck I'm drooling over is gonna be G-O-N-E by the time they do. Due to my mom's planning of a late Thanksgiving day dinner, I won't even have time to make it to the woods til Saturday. 

I'm gonna go find a hole in the woods and sit in it from Friday evening til Sunday at dark. I'll pack plenty of Capri-Suns and Little Debbies, Diet Cokes and pistachios. A pillow, my bow and some broadheads. A BIG knife, a blankie and fresh underwear. 

GOOD BYE!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Several



I sowwy......
It was the fumes from the carpet glue in the boat, i swear!
Me and the BiL have been working from daylight to dark the last two weekends. New carpet, new hardware, repainting parts, new nonslip walkways, new tires, new trolling motor, and trying to hold off on buying a new fish finder but the crave is upon me.
I'm on call this weekend, and then next weekend should be the finale on the boat project! 
Hope you and Fishbait bro have some does tied to a tree somewhere. Stewart County has ONE 6 point on the board so far this season.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 23, 2010)

Evening all!! I finally get the puter tonight because Glee came on. 

How is everybody??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evening all!! I finally get the puter tonight because Glee came on.
> 
> How is everybody??


Hiya, Benji!
I'm on call and in twubble with Thwackbabe. Can't say about everybody else.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sowwy......
> It was the fumes from the carpet glue in the boat, i swear!
> Me and the BiL have been working from daylight to dark the last two weekends. New carpet, new hardware, repainting parts, new nonslip walkways, new tires, new trolling motor, and trying to hold off on buying a new fish finder but the crave is upon me.
> I'm on call this weekend, and then next weekend should be the finale on the boat project!
> Hope you and Fishbait bro have some does tied to a tree somewhere. Stewart County has ONE 6 point on the board so far this season.





I think Fishybait is thinking about going to Stewart this weekend.  Not sure.  

I'm gonna go to Doerun... I think.  

At this point, the stray cat in the backyard is looking like fair game.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Benji!
> I'm on call and in twubble with Thwackbabe. Can't say about everybody else.





It was momentary.  

You're good now.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Benji!
> I'm on call and in twubble with Thwackbabe. Can't say about everybody else.



I don't technically go back until January when I get my new dog. Man, I can't wait!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It was momentary.
> 
> You're good now.




Let me get this boat finished and the rut over with, and then we'll go run amok around Jawja. I still need 3 Does for the freezer.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me get this boat finished and the rut over with, and then we'll go run amok around Jawja. I still need 3 Does for the freezer.



 I need some running amok with my Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I need some running amok with my Wobbert-Woo!



me too. Bubbette is getting paint all over the place here and the new floors are being ordered soon. I gotta get away from this house!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too. Bubbette is getting paint all over the place here and the new floors are being ordered soon. I gotta get away from this house!



I know the feeling. I gotta get out this weekend before I go  

I'm waiting on the almighty "check". Sure would be nice to pick up my burgandy GMC 4x4 Crew Cab before they sell the danged thing.  

If by chance, I do get the "almighty check" before Christmas, I might ask Bubbette if I can "borrow" you for a trip to Butler one Saturday.    Fishbait has made out his Christmas wish list, EvilRubberDucky is eyeballing a Remington Model 700 Mountain LSS in 270, Lil-Turtle is wanting a shotgun (so Mr. Wobbert can teach her to shoot clays), and for all the irritation of waiting on the "almighty check", I have just about decided to bypass the Franchi i12 and go whole hog for the danged Benelli SuperSport in 12g.  

But that all might have to wait to January at the rate they're moving this "almighty check" thing along.  


Oh well, I guess I'm off to Walmart to buy a plunger.  


G'night.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too. Bubbette is getting paint all over the place here and the new floors are being ordered soon. I gotta get away from this house!



No, it was YOUR favorite dog, Woo Woo that stepped in the paint and got it everywhere.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I know the feeling. I gotta get out this weekend before I go
> 
> I'm waiting on the almighty "check". Sure would be nice to pick up my burgandy GMC 4x4 Crew Cab before they sell the danged thing.
> 
> ...



Hey Tbug. You can borrow Wobert as long as you bring him back unharmed (and not running from the po-po).


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No, it was YOUR favorite dog, Woo Woo that stepped in the paint and got it everywhere.



No pics???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No, it was YOUR favorite dog, Woo Woo that stepped in the paint and got it everywhere.



And this is suprising how


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And this is suprising how



I don't need any help right now, thanks. 
I'm going to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No pics???



He already has white paws, so it didn't look any different (except the paw prints on the carpet as he ran away from us yelling at him).



Hankus said:


> And this is suprising how



It's not surprising that WooWoo stepped in the paint. But he KNOWS better than to blame me for such. 

Oh, and fauver, can you work magic on keyboards with paint on them?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

G'morning
Whew,slept good today


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And this is suprising how





rhbama3 said:


> I don't need any help right now, thanks.
> I'm going to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.






Jeff Raines said:


> G'morning
> Whew,slept good today


Good morning to you!!.......Time forhere........Good night folks!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow what a nite. Now time for the Yak sack cause awake time bees over.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



quit crunchin


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> quit crunchin



boring in here so figured I just eat!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> boring in here so figured I just eat!



True....but I forgot my bread at home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2010)

morning raining.   

Is the coffee brewing?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning raining.
> 
> Is the coffee brewing?


mornin
No coffee,too late in the day


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Mornin giw

Evenin Raineman


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin giw
> 
> Evenin Raineman



Hey Hankus

I do need to be roundin me somethin up for lunch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2010)

morning Hankus  

eyes aren't opening very well this AM might need to


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

Morning folks..Time for some more medicine and back to bed,I need to kick the crud before tomorrow


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Hankus
> 
> I do need to be roundin me somethin up for lunch



I'm thinkin sausage sammich or hotdogs for breakfast at work



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Hankus
> 
> eyes aren't opening very well this AM might need to



Got me a quart glass this mornin I'm draggin a bit myself.



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks..Time for some more medicine and back to bed,I need to kick the crud before tomorrow



So just how many is a standard dose for a lil feller such as yourself  Half a bottle   Hope the meds help and you feel up to eatin tomorow. It is the fat man superbowl bro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

mornin gentlemen..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm thinkin sausage sammich or hotdogs for breakfast at work
> 
> QUOTE]
> Had to send my help to the golden arches breakfast club and get some sausage mcmuffins
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hankus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinkin sausage sammich or hotdogs for breakfast at work
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin gentlemen..



Glad Raineman answered for a second I thought you was talkin to me.  good thing I weren't sittin on a beanbag chair  

Mornin MC go get that monies


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 24, 2010)

Good morning!

Runnin on 5 hours sleep and I dreamt about turkey....... I love Thanksgiving!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Glad Raineman answered for a second I thought you was talkin to me.  good thing I weren't sittin on a beanbag chair
> 
> Mornin MC go get that monies


 
Leavin right now. Y'all hold down the fort til' I get back.



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Runnin on 5 hours sleep and I dreamt about turkey....... I love Thanksgiving!


 
Mornin Frizzy Gobbler..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Mornin Heather
How u r?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Runnin on 5 hours sleep and I dreamt about turkey....... I love Thanksgiving!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leavin right now. Y'all hold down the fort til' I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Frizzy Gobbler..



Put the bird in the brine last night.  Added some apple juice and fresh garlic this morning.   Already want to fire up the smoker but must wait.  

MC if they hand out any extra $$ please share.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> So just how many is a standard dose for a lil feller such as yourself  Half a bottle   Hope the meds help and you feel up to eatin tomorow. It is the fat man superbowl bro



Depends what I am taking,of course my neighbor has the bright idea of cutting his lawn at 7am,so much for more sleep....I will feel like eatin,besides I gotta do the cooking as well...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin gentlemen..





OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Runnin on 5 hours sleep and I dreamt about turkey....... I love Thanksgiving!





Jeff Raines said:


> Hankus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinkin sausage sammich or hotdogs for breakfast at work
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Runnin on 5 hours sleep and I dreamt about turkey....... I love Thanksgiving!



Just for you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks..Time for some more medicine and back to bed,I need to kick the crud before tomorrow



I finally feel better.  I had a headache and cough for a week.  Yesterday was the first okay day and today feel like I might enjoy turkey day.  

Kick the crud to the curb.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I finally feel better.  I had a headache and cough for a week.  Yesterday was the first okay day and today feel like I might enjoy turkey day.
> 
> Kick the crud to the curb.



that is the plan...Stay home and take meds every 4hrs and sleep when I want....That usually is the trick for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!! Gonna be firin' up the big smoker today....


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!! Gonna be firin' up the big smoker today....



Mornin' Folks!!!  Gonna be firin' up the little smoker today...   BGE with BB on top!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2010)

About to mix up some buttermilk biscuits and country ham.  Anyone close coming over?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> About to mix up some buttermilk biscuits and country ham.  Anyone close coming over?



I am so gonna get ya for that


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!  Gonna be firin' up the little smoker today...   BGE with BB on top!



Really hate to fire it up for the little I have to put on it, but don't think I can get it on my small smoker. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> About to mix up some buttermilk biscuits and country ham.  Anyone close coming over?



Wish I were closer....those look some good yeah. I can almost smell them


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mornin' folks.  Few hours of work today.  Kayak loaded on the truck.  Sun is startin to peek thru.  I can see myself on a body of water somewhere with a fishing rod in my hand in a few hours.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> About to mix up some buttermilk biscuits and country ham.  Anyone close coming over?



If I was headin east out I-20 ...I'd stop in,those look gooood


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> too many pics for me to do that!   But I will tell you this Duree, I have something that you and I have discussed in the past...and it just may be available soon!


 You know I got that c.r.s. mess........... but I'm sure I'll like it!!


Mornin Folks!  One day of work (and pay day to boot!) and 4 days off!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh shaddyup and enjoy your peace and quiet and vacation and time hunting and sitting around doing nuttin and being lazy.
> 
> While "some of us" see over 130 patients a day because every danged borderline diabetic in South Georgia wants their Lipids and A1Cs done BEFORE they belly up to the gobber in two days.
> 
> ...






You wear underwear ????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wear underwear ????


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Morning, peeps!
A nice dreary, rainy, day on call. Yippee....
I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> A nice dreary, rainy, day on call. Yippee....
> I need another cup of coffee.






I'm sorry for ya Pookie.  

Why don't you eva respond to my texts???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sorry for ya Pookie.
> 
> Why don't you eva respond to my texts???




The last text i got from you was some pics of wimmen doing aerobics about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sorry for ya Pookie.
> 
> Why don't you eva respond to my texts???





rhbama3 said:


> The last text i got from you was some pics of wimmen doing aerobics about 3 weeks ago.



My bad. just checked the phone. Text answered.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My bad. just checked the phone. Text answered.



doncha hate it when that happens?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> doncha hate it when that happens?


 
He couldn't see the text for all of the carpet glue on the phone screen...


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He couldn't see the text for all of the carpet glue on the phone screen...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

CountryClover said:


>


 Hi!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He couldn't see the text for all of the carpet glue on the phone screen...


 
Most of it came off. Still got a couple of keys sticking though. 


CountryClover said:


>


 for you too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi!


 
Already??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Already??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


>




~~whew~~






All better now!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)

CountryClover said:


>


Hey Karen, have a happy day huh?



Keebs said:


> Hi!


Hi ya Keebster.



rhbama3 said:


> Most of it came off. Still got a couple of keys sticking though.
> 
> for you too.


There's my buddy 'possum Bamer, hard at it huh?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Already??


What up M C?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Already??


*Duh*, don't you "already" me!! 





jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, have a happy day huh?
> 
> Hi ya Keebster.
> 
> ...


 
Howdy Craig. I'm headin' back out. Y'all keep it between the lines...


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi!



Hey there! 



rhbama3 said:


> Most of it came off. Still got a couple of keys sticking though.
> 
> for you too.



What? I didn't put the glue on your phone.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebster.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Craig. I'm headin' back out. Y'all keep it between the lines...


We'll do our bestestestss bud. All is good after that b-fast feast i dis had. YUM.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


Happy day to ya Keebs. 
 Now ima craving fried chicken. What a feller to do?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy day to ya Keebs.
> Now ima craving fried chicken. What a feller to do?


Only thang ya can do................ find a Carter's Fried Chicken joint!  there's one right around the corner from me!


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Craig. How are ya?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 24, 2010)

Howdy HT, miss Keebs and SGG er....uh....I mean CC.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy HT, miss Keebs and SGG er....uh....I mean CC.


 Hai!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just hangin out getting the bird ready for the smoker tonight. Can't wait for the dressing, gravy, sweet taters, beans, etc...etc...etc.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just hangin out getting the bird ready for the smoker tonight. Can't wait for the dressing, gravy, sweet taters, beans, etc...etc...etc.


 I know what ya mean!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Hotdogs and orange sodywater for breakfast   now if the boss would go to lunch


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hotdogs and orange sodywater for breakfast   now if the boss would go to lunch



Breakfast of champions.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hotdogs and orange sodywater for breakfast   now if the boss would go to lunch



Drankus!!!!  Did you come up to my neck of the woods and not even stop by and say hello?    I would have at least given you somewhere to sleep....   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=585560


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2010)

Being off the whole week sure is fun


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hotdogs and orange sodywater for breakfast   now if the boss would go to lunch


 Why, so you can git HIS hotdogs & sodawater???



Les Miles said:


> Being off the whole week sure is fun


 you are sooooo not nice!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Being off the whole week sure is fun



I wouldn't know. 
Why are you wasting your time messing with Georgia Tech fans ?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Only thang ya can do................ find a Carter's Fried Chicken joint!  there's one right around the corner from me!


Yeppers, that's zackley what ize a thinking bout. WoW.



CountryClover said:


> Hey Craig. How are ya?


Doing just peachey keen. Can't wait for Thursday to get here. I hope Friday an Sat are good kill days. Need mo meat.



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy HT, miss Keebs and SGG er....uh....I mean CC.


Hey man, hows you? Good to see ya up and about this rainy day.



Hankus said:


> Hotdogs and orange sodywater for breakfast   now if the boss would go to lunch


What up there Wautaushious.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Breakfast of champions.



Nope if it was I would have substituted a beer and a shot for the sody like FPG 



jsullivan03 said:


> Drankus!!!!  Did you come up to my neck of the woods and not even stop by and say hello?    I would have at least given you somewhere to sleep....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=585560



You ain't gotta link I done read it. Thought it was you cept they didn't mention a yak or the fact that he was driven there  



Keebs said:


> Why, so you can git HIS hotdogs & sodawater???
> 
> 
> you are sooooo not nice!!



Yes  




HOWDY TRAPDADDY


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You ain't gotta link I done read it. Thought it was you cept they didn't mention a yak or the fact that he was driven there



I'm just glad none of my "friends" have never thought of that!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He couldn't see the text for all of the carpet glue on the phone screen...



That wasn't carpet glue. Woo Woo stepped in the paint last night and tracked it all over the living room. The more we tried to catch him, the scareder he got and tried to stay away from us. Guess now I HAVE to get hardwood floors.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Gaahhhhh I just "love" it when my boss is in a "cutting up" mood!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That wasn't carpet glue. Woo Woo stepped in the paint last night and tracked it all over the living room. The more we tried to catch him, the scareder he got and tried to stay away from us. Guess now I HAVE to get hardwood floors.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That wasn't carpet glue. Woo Woo stepped in the paint last night and tracked it all over the living room. The more we tried to catch him, the scareder he got and tried to stay away from us. Guess now I HAVE to get hardwood floors.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Boss was trying to think of something for lunch, I suggested gizzards & he brings me a plate too!! 

  yep, I do have a cool bossman!


----------



## oldenred (Nov 24, 2010)

excuse me, i have been on a bender.... i am checkin in


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Worked a 12 hour shift....talked to game warden about a poacher....and now wife wants me to fix the oven


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Boss was trying to think of something for lunch, I suggested gizzards & he brings me a plate too!!
> 
> yep, I do have a cool bossman!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

oldenred said:


> excuse me, i have been on a bender.... i am checkin in


 was wondering if you were gonna "post & run"............



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 you'll eat rattle snake, but NOT good 'ol gizzards???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

I gotz the bus gassed up & ready, let's ROLL!!


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Worked a 12 hour shift....talked to game warden about a poacher....and now wife wants me to fix the oven



and rake up the leafs when your done. chop chop day light is a-burnin


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you'll eat rattle snake, but NOT good 'ol gizzards???



gizzards is nasty...like liver


slip said:


> and rake up the leafs when your done. chop chop day light is a-burnin



nosir...leaves ain't done falling yet and I refuse to rake until the last one drops


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

slip said:


> and rake up the leafs when your done. chop chop day light is a-burnin


 You tell'em Moppett!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> was wondering if you were gonna "post & run"............
> 
> 
> you'll eat rattle snake, but NOT good 'ol gizzards???


 
That's muscles, not guts. I don't eat guts...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> gizzards is nasty...like liver
> 
> 
> nosir...leaves ain't done falling yet and I refuse to rake until the last one drops


You mean to tell me you boys will literally eat "roadkill" menu but won't touch gourmet food like liver & gizzards???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's muscles, not guts. I don't eat guts...



Don't have the stomach for it?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You mean to tell me you boys will literally eat "roadkill" menu but won't touch gourmet food like liver & gizzards???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's muscles, not guts. I don't eat guts...


tongue? mountain oysters?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Worked a 12 hour shift....talked to game warden about a poacher....and now wife wants me to fix the oven


Dang!!! You gonna throw that ole boy under the bus ain't ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!! You gonna throw that ole boy under the bus ain't ya!!


 I thought he was talkin' bout you or Quack!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't know.
> Why are you wasting your time messing with Georgia Tech fans ?



Watchitbammaboy . . .



GO WDE!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchitbammaboy . . .GO WDE!!!!!!!!!!1


Pokie's in twubble, poookie's in trwwwuuuuuble.......... 
Hey, you get a delivery yet??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watchitbammaboy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GO WDE!!!!!!!!!!1


 

Idjit...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!! You gonna throw that ole boy under the bus ain't ya!!



Tryin to.
Ya know,it wouldn't bother me if somebody on theri own lease killed over the limit,heck,even if someone on my club killed over.
But it ticks me off for someone to do it on the wma.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Tryin to.
> Ya know,it wouldn't bother me if somebody on theri own lease killed over the limit,heck,even if someone on my club killed over.
> But it ticks me off for someone to do it on the wma.


 
So I guess that means you're not gonna take me up there and put me on 3 or 4 small bucks before the cold weather sets in huh?


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Tryin to.
> Ya know,it wouldn't bother me if somebody on theri own lease killed over the limit,heck,even if someone on my club killed over.
> But it ticks me off for someone to do it on the wma.



right. it can be slim pickings enough as is, folks dont need to be getting greedy and breaking laws. good luck.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So I guess that means you're not gonna take me up there and put me on 3 or 4 small bucks before the cold weather sets in huh?



I put you on them,but I'll have you out before you shoot them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Pokie's in twubble, poookie's in trwwwuuuuuble..........
> Hey, you get a delivery yet??






NO!!!!




Hi!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You mean to tell me you boys will literally eat "roadkill" menu but won't touch gourmet food like liver & gizzards???





Keebs said:


> tongue? mountain oysters?



Stoppit yer makin me hungry 



Hooked On Quack said:


> NO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Unkle Drankus  Down one fer me whilst I'm a werkin would ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watchitbammaboy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GO WDE!!!!!!!!!!1



Hey, Sugarbritches! I don't care one way or the other. Just thought it odd that Comeaux/Les Miles would be  at the nerds. When was the last time LSU and GT even played?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2010)

Oven is fixed.
Igniter cost $75 for the model I have.Wife wanted to by a whole new one.

Bed time now


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

The clock has stopped ~AGAIN~~~~~


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The clock has stopped ~AGAIN~~~~~


20 minutes more for me!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 20 minutes more for me!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

It's almost time to start pigging out!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I feel better


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's almost time to start pigging out!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man I feel better


Nuttin like the thoughts of turkey, trimmings & a nap to perk a person up!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin like the thoughts of turkey, trimmings & a nap to perk a person up!!



If only I did not have to cook everything,then the wife called and said she ran off the road and is dragging something,so I get to give up fishing to fix her car again...Oh well I should be used to it after 15 + years.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Ya'll have a good one!! I'm headed to the house!!..........My Dad is down from the Big ATL We're going to do a little hunting this week!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!!!






jmfauver said:


> If only I did not have to cook everything,then the wife called and said she ran off the road and is dragging something,so I get to give up fishing to fix her car again...Oh well I should be used to it after 15 + years.....


Too bad it ain't something that can wait until after ya go fishin, BUT you know you can't leave her stranded!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll have a good one!! I'm headed to the house!!..........My Dad is down from the Big ATL We're going to do a little hunting this week!!


HUGS to my TagSista & B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Too bad it ain't something that can wait until after ya go fishin, BUT you know you can't leave her stranded!
> 
> 
> HUGS to my TagSista & B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just once I would like to...Besides it's Thanksgiving where would she need to go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Time to pay bills....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just once I would like to...Besides it's Thanksgiving where would she need to go


 only place I go is to the woods ~~ and I walk there!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to pay bills....


you mean there is a time NOT to pay bills?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> only place I go is to the woods ~~ and I walk there!



Thats just mean...She gets lost backing out of the driveway


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thats just mean...She gets lost backing out of the driveway


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Snuck outta the Big House and came on home. 
Baby Lima's and smoked bacon are on simmer, giblets and neckbones are boiling for the gravy, can of cranberry sauce is in the fridge, 2 turkeys waiting to be inspected, injected, deep fried and ingested, still need to chop up the squash and onions.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snuck outta the Big House and came on home.
> Baby Lima's and smoked bacon are on simmer, giblets and neckbones are boiling for the gravy, can of cranberry sauce is in the fridge, 2 turkeys waiting to be inspected, injected, deep fried and ingested, still need to chop up the squash and onions.


Have me a goody bag ready tomorrow afternoon, will be doing the ~fly-thru~ on the way to Randolph county..............


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 24, 2010)

Two pilgrims go out hunting. One has two blunderbusses.
The second pilgrim asks, “Why do you have two blunderbusses?”
The first pilgrim explains, “I usually miss the first time I shoot. By taking two I can shoot again”. The second pilgrim thinks for a while and then says, “Why not just take the second one, and only shoot once?”


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Two pilgrims go out hunting. One has two blunderbusses.
> The second pilgrim asks, “Why do you have two blunderbusses?”
> The first pilgrim explains, “I usually miss the first time I shoot. By taking two I can shoot again”. The second pilgrim thinks for a while and then says, “Why not just take the second one, and only shoot once?”


 
What's a blunderbuss???


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's a blunderbuss???



 .... duh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Beef tips baked in cream of mushroom soup and spread over a bed of rice..... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't know.
> Why are you wasting your time messing with Georgia Tech fans ?



Baiting nerds is fun 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Sugarbritches! I don't care one way or the other. Just thought it odd that Comeaux/Les Miles would be  at the nerds. When was the last time LSU and GT even played?



Quack's team took a 38-3 beatdown by LSU at the Chick-fil-a Bowl two years ago.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Beer


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2010)

What ever happened to the Daily Driveler that Robert used to do?


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 24, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> What ever happened to the Daily Driveler that Robert used to do?



He had to quit 'cause his honey do list got too long.

Foyer and living room are painted. Furniture back in place (mostly). Now to clean the living room and get ready for the outlaws (I mean in-laws) to get here tomorrow. 

Jennifer made a 4 fold delight, lemon cake with orange icing, pumpkin pie, and pecan pie last night. Poor thing, she has to work today and tomorrow so she had to get her cookin' done yesterday. She'll get a 3 hour lunch break to come home and eat with us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't be afraid to show my feminine side,,,,,,if I had one.

My mother has a tattoo that reads...."Son"

At Museums,,,,,they let me touch the art..

Stay thirsty my friends


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He had to quit 'cause his honey do list got too long.
> 
> Foyer and living room are painted. Furniture back in place (mostly). Now to clean the living room and get ready for the outlaws (I mean in-laws) to get here tomorrow.
> 
> Jennifer made a 4 fold delight, lemon cake with orange icing, pumpkin pie, and pecan pie last night. Poor thing, she has to work today and tomorrow so she had to get her cookin' done yesterday. She'll get a 3 hour lunch break to come home and eat with us.


Hey, at least she pitches in, *I* am Impressed!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't be afraid to show my feminine side,,,,,,if I had one.
> 
> My mother has a tattoo that reads...."Son"
> 
> ...


Uuuuhhh, do I need to speak up now???? 
I ain't *thirsty* I am CANADIAN tonight!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm tired of cooking and crying after chopping up an onion. Man, my eyes are stinging!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Summer sausage+ jalepeno cheddar cheese+honey butter ritz = yuummmmmmmyyyyyy


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Beer


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Summer sausage+ jalepeno cheddar cheese+honey butter ritz = yuummmmmmmyyyyyy


Why oh Why do you INSIST on speaking Spanish?!?!
Just say "meat, cheese & crackers" YUM!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer


 
Noooope, creek is next. Gotta put the fire out before it makes it to the other end...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer


Brown liquor.............. ok, ok, Canadian Mist, if ya MUSST know!
Now, who wants to rumble?!??!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Noooope, creek is next. Gotta put the fire out before it makes it to the other end...


HOLD ON!! I got da wet croaker sacks coming!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Sssshhhhh, I'll bbl, I'm goin' trollin.................. heehee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Brown liquor.............. ok, ok, Canadian Mist, if ya MUSST know!
> Now, who wants to rumble?!??!


 
Let this jalapeno cheese make through and there'll be some rumblin alright...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Brown liquor.............. ok, ok, Canadian Mist, if ya MUSST know!
> Now, who wants to rumble?!??!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let this jalapeno cheese make through and there'll be some rumblin alright...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Noooope, creek is next. Gotta put the fire out before it makes it to the other end...



All I had to offer is beer. The crick run dry here 



Keebs said:


> Brown liquor.............. ok, ok, Canadian Mist, if ya MUSST know!
> Now, who wants to rumble?!??!



Figgered that when ya said ya was canadian  
Not me you're way too eager. 



Keebs said:


> HOLD ON!! I got da wet croaker sacks coming!!



Maybe he's usin the creek on the wrong end  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let this jalapeno cheese make through and there'll be some rumblin alright...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let this jalapeno cheese make through and there'll be some rumblin alright...


UUUuuuhh, ok, never mind, you know I still luv's ya, right??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


*I* know who's got mah back!!!



Hankus said:


> All I had to offer is beer. The crick run dry here
> 
> 
> Figgered that when ya said ya was canadian
> Not me you're way too eager.


Nick, Nick, Nick,............... oh heck, never mind, I luv you too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> UUUuuuhh, ok, never mind, you know I still luv's ya, right??


 Even if yo' nostrils is on fire and yo' eyes is waterin' sumphin fierce?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, i think i'm about done for the night. Just have to fry two turkeys and saute the squash and onions tomorrow. Everything else will just need to be heated up.
ummm........anybody wanna clean the kitchen for me?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if yo' nostrils is on fire and yo' eyes is waterin' sumphin fierce?



I had a coveralls experience like that one time


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i think i'm about done for the night. Just have to fry two turkeys and saute the squash and onions tomorrow. Everything else will just need to be heated up.
> ummm........anybody wanna clean the kitchen for me?



Last time I tried to help you said you didn't need none


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if yo' nostrils is on fire and yo' eyes is waterin' sumphin fierce?


WHY are you pickin on me?????????????



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i think i'm about done for the night. Just have to fry two turkeys and saute the squash and onions tomorrow. Everything else will just need to be heated up.
> ummm........anybody wanna clean the kitchen for me?


Nope, not me, agefactor kicks in!!



Hankus said:


> I had a coveralls experience like that one time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i think i'm about done for the night. Just have to fry two turkeys and saute the squash and onions tomorrow. Everything else will just need to be heated up.
> ummm........anybody wanna clean the kitchen for me?


 
Sautee nothing, batter that squash and onion up and fry it in the turkey grease,,,,,,,mmmm,,,mm,,,mmmmm,,,mmmm,,mmmm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Summer sausage+ jalepeno cheddar cheese+honey butter ritz = yuummmmmmmyyyyyy





Keebs said:


> Now, who wants to rumble?!??!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let this jalapeno cheese make through and there'll be some rumblin alright...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if yo' nostrils is on fire and yo' eyes is waterin' sumphin fierce?


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, at least she pitches in, *I* am Impressed!!



Yea, she done good. She cut some of the 4 fold delight tonight so we could sample it. It was delicious. 

Living room is back in order and clean. Gotta mop the kitchen so tomorrow I can cook the sweet potato casserole and corn. In-laws bringing deviled eggs, potato salad, dressing and some other stuff I forget, maybe even some lady finger peas. Can't wait to stuff myself tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I had a coveralls experience like that one time


Nothin like a warm breeze blowin out the top of the coveralls on a cold day in the deer stand....



Keebs said:


> WHY are you pickin on me?????????????


 
I'm not pickin on ya' darlin. Just tellin ya what life in my house is gonna be like for the next few hours.... You can send my wife a sympathy card if you like...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even if yo' nostrils is on fire and yo' eyes is waterin' sumphin fierce?





Hankus said:


> I had a coveralls experience like that one time


Ya'll is killin me here!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WHY are you pickin on me?????????????
> 
> 
> Nope, not me, agefactor kicks in!!



It was cold and I was standin in a deer stand. It felt nice and warm runnin up but when it passed the collar I almost passed out. I'm so glad I had a harness on


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Last time I tried to help you said you didn't need none



He's waitin'on Quack in his French maid outfit and new waders.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll is killin me here!!



Like you ain't never had that happen


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He's waitin'on Quack in his French maid outfit and new waders.



   Please do not video. Thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Like you ain't never had that happen


Well this one time at deer camp!!............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He's waitin'on Quack in his French maid outfit and new waders.





Hankus said:


> Please do not video. Thanks


X2!!.......TMI!!


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Please do not video. Thanks



I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well this one time at deer camp!!............


 You weren't standin too close to the campfire I hope...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well this one time at deer camp!!............



This has nothin to do with deer chili does it  Cause it sounds like a good idea for breakfast but it ain't


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Please do not video. Thanks



Not a problem. What happens in........... never mind.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'll post pics tomorrow.



 I think that's a bandable offense   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't standin too close to the campfire I hope...



...and that's how the tent burned down.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't standin too close to the campfire I hope...


Could have been!!



Hankus said:


> This has nothin to do with deer chili does it  Cause it sounds like a good idea for breakfast but it ain't


Doode you have a sick sense of humor!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>






Bubbette said:


> Yea, she done good. She cut some of the 4 fold delight tonight so we could sample it. It was delicious.
> 
> Living room is back in order and clean. Gotta mop the kitchen so tomorrow I can cook the sweet potato casserole and corn. In-laws bringing deviled eggs, potato salad, dressing and some other stuff I forget, maybe even some lady finger peas. Can't wait to stuff myself tomorrow.


Nom, Nom, Nom!!!  Gawd I look forward & dread tomorrow!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothin like a warm breeze blowin out the top of the coveralls on a cold day in the deer stand....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pickin on ya' darlin. Just tellin ya what life in my house is gonna be like for the next few hours.... You can send my wife a sympathy card if you like...


\




Hankus said:


> It was cold and I was standin in a deer stand. It felt nice and warm runnin up but when it passed the collar I almost passed out. I'm so glad I had a harness on


Eeeewwwwwwwww



Bubbette said:


> He's waitin'on Quack in his French maid outfit and new waders.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well this one time at deer camp!!............


~slap~~slap~slap~~~SLAP!!!!



Bubbette said:


> I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Could have been!!
> 
> Doode you have a sick sense of humor!!



 well I had to eat somethin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

The "Original Turkey Jerky"!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2010)

To "my" darlin's that are present & those that ain't......... I wish you ALL a very safe & HAPPY Thanksgiving to you & yours!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks keebs. Prishate ya and yours too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 24, 2010)

WoW, after a night like tonight. It's time for Yak sack fo sho. Wishing all here a very Happy Thanksgiving! 
 Awake time has been strip, gutted and quartered. 
 Sssssssssee ya. Nite.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> To "my" darlin's that are present & those that ain't......... I wish you ALL a very safe & HAPPY Thanksgiving to you & yours!!!


 
You too shuggums....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> To "my" darlin's that are present & those that ain't......... I wish you ALL a very safe & HAPPY Thanksgiving to you & yours!!!


Same to Ya!!



Hankus said:


> Thanks keebs. Prishate ya and yours too.





hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, after a night like tonight. It's time for Yak sack fo sho. Wishing all here a very Happy Thanksgiving!
> Awake time has been strip, gutted and quartered.
> Sssssssssee ya. Nite.


Same here Craig!!..........Now where is that Yak Sack??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> To "my" darlin's that are present & those that ain't......... I wish you ALL a very safe & HAPPY Thanksgiving to you & yours!!!



Night, Keeby! 
have a safe trip!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 24, 2010)

Ya know 70 deg temps sound way to warm for Nov temp so I think I'll need to send some of our 10 below down your way just to cool some of you off 

HAVE A GOOD TURKEYDAY day


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

I'll be here at the plant.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving my fellow Drivelers.  Hope yall have a terrific day filled with lots of good food and great memories made!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 25, 2010)

May everyone have a blessed day and a big belly.. Enjoy the day my friends.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day Drivelers.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanks giving folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving friends.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ey0HrEvh44c?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ey0HrEvh44c?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope everyone has a great day,I am heading for bed after a nice 11pm wakeup call from work


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mornin and happy thanksgiving yall!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving drivel crew


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Happy Thanksgiving drivel crew


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Please do not video. Thanks



Please do!!!!


Happy Thanksgiving to my GON family & their family. Hope y'all have a great feast and a great time. Don't forget to take funny pics, of all of the mishaps today.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



LEEEEEE 

They movin on your end of the county  all I gear is shotguns here


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> LEEEEEE
> 
> They movin on your end of the county  all I gear is shotguns here



Yea...the little ones are.  Had two tiny does and a tall two pointr come through...but that's all I've seen so far. One of those tiny does was tempting but decided not to.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving folks..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

You can get anything you want, at Alice's restaurant


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yea...the little ones are.  Had two tiny does and a tall two pointr come through...but that's all I've seen so far. One of those tiny does was tempting but decided not to.



Shoulda smacked those. They fit on the grill perfectly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2010)

Anything?


----------



## pbradley (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy DrivelGiving, Drivelers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You can get anything you want, at Alice's restaurant





gobbleinwoods said:


> Anything?



'ceptin Alice....... 

Good morning, my favorite Babes and Bro's of the Internet!
One more hour and it will be Turkey and boiling oil time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving.....I'm gonna get unbutton your pants full today


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Shoulda smacked those. They fit on the grill perfectly



He'll learn, Hankus. 
Fill freezer first with quality meat and THEN get choosy. Can't tell you how many times i let a perfect eater walk and never got another shot the rest of the year.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 25, 2010)

Been up half the night tending the smoker. Another hour and the birds will probably be close to done. Need coffee and or sleep.  

Can't wait to dig in, loosen the belt and then fall asleep watchin football.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He'll learn, Hankus.
> Fill freezer first with quality meat and THEN get choosy. Can't tell you how many times i let a perfect eater walk and never got another shot the rest of the year.



Saw a perfect doe this morning on the way to the road to get the paper.  No gun on the wheeler.    She even stood in the same spot on the way back.  She knew.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, my favorite Babes and Bro's of the Internet!
> One more hour and it will be Turkey and boiling oil time!


Already had the bird on the Big Green Egg for an hour now!!

Good Morning folks, and a Happy Thanksgiving to ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He'll learn, Hankus.
> Fill freezer first with quality meat and THEN get choosy. Can't tell you how many times i let a perfect eater walk and never got another shot the rest of the year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saw a perfect doe this morning on the way to the road to get the paper.  No gun on the wheeler.    She even stood in the same spot on the way back.  She knew.



Ain't that always the way it happens? Sit in a stand for 4 hours, see nothing, and then nearly run over 3-4 with the 4-wheeler on the way to camp! 

Oh, i watched some of the you-tube video's on Pelini yesterday. To say he was frustrated with officiating and upset with Martinez would be an understatement. Glad he didn't have a gun in his hand.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He'll learn, Hankus.
> Fill freezer first with quality meat and THEN get choosy. Can't tell you how many times i let a perfect eater walk and never got another shot the rest of the year.



He's gotta be leadin us on. Feller with his figure ain't lettin too many groceries pass, I sure of that  They was lucky that all he could think was food today not sammich next week.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

Mornin to all you drivelin folk! Was planning on a fat, home raised turkey for today, but them roosters ganged up and kilt him. So, we is improvising, and eating the rooster today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't that always the way it happens? Sit in a stand for 4 hours, see nothing, and then nearly run over 3-4 with the 4-wheeler on the way to camp!
> 
> Oh, i watched some of the you-tube video's on Pelini yesterday. To say he was frustrated with officiating and upset with Martinez would be an understatement. Glad he didn't have a gun in his hand.



He does wear his emotions.  But when I taught at the NU the athletes I had in class and intro to astronomy was one of those courses that the athletic dept. put student athletes those young men would run through a brick wall for him.   They like his passion for the game.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin to all you drivelin folk! Was planning on a fat, home raised turkey for today, but them roosters ganged up and kilt him. So, we is improvising, and eating the rooster today



  I gots a pair that ain't lookin like they is gonna see december


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gots a pair that ain't lookin like they is gonna see december



He was a mean RIR, and I kept telling him that attitude was goona be his downfall. It's amazing how much his attitude has changed  When I went into the pen yesterday to give them water, he went after me for the last time. When I went back in, he realized something was different, and he was running for his life. Didn't make it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Da Turkey is swimming in grease now! 
The squash and onions are simmering in butter, and Bubbette just painted the kitchen walls in mashed sweet taters. You'd think there would be a lower setting on the mixer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Da Turkey is swimming in grease now!
> The squash and onions are simmering in butter, and Bubbette just painted the kitchen walls in mashed sweet taters. You'd think there would be a lower setting on the mixer.



Doesn't the mixer have a stipple setting?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doesn't the mixer have a stipple setting?



Don't know, don't care. I don't think she wants any help right now.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The squash and onions are simmering in butter, and Bubbette just painted the kitchen walls in mashed sweet taters. You'd think there would be a lower setting on the mixer.



 Didn't her and the dog have enough fun painting the other day?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Didn't her and the dog have enough fun painting the other day?



Oh, Quirk! Let's not go there..... 
All right, i'm outta here. Time to drag a lawn chair next to the turkey and fiddle with temp. controls.
Have a good one, bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving....full bellies to everyone!!!

Have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

Same to ya. You and Bubbette have a goodun


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope everyone's cookin is goin well...remember folks those temp probes stay hot for a bit d it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know, don't care. I don't think she wants any help right now.



bama, You are a smart man.  It's best to stay out of her way for now, seeing as if she might turn that mixer into a world class proctology exhibition right before Thanksgiving Dinner today.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Hope everyone's cookin is goin well...remember folks those temp probes stay hot for a bit d it



Just hold a cold one on it


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> bama, You are a smart man.  It's best to stay out of her way for now, seeing as if she might turn that mixer into a world class proctology exhibition right before Thanksgiving Dinner today.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Da Turkey is swimming in grease now!
> The squash and onions are simmering in butter, and Bubbette just painted the kitchen walls in mashed sweet taters. You'd think there would be a lower setting on the mixer.



Alright, Bubba. I did not paint the walls. A little bit splattered on the counter, but none on the walls. What is it about men and exaggerating? 



rhbama3 said:


> Don't know, don't care. I don't think she wants any help right now.



You aren't inside long enough to help me. That's ok. I just woke up Mini Me and maybe she will help me (after she wakes up all the way, takes a shower, and finishes her mandatory hour of primping).


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 25, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> bama, You are a smart man.  It's best to stay out of her way for now, seeing as if she might turn that mixer into a world class proctology exhibition right before Thanksgiving Dinner today.



It seems that you know wimmens pretty good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving gang !!!


Hitting the road shortly, ya'll be safe .


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Thanksgiving gang !!!


Same to you and Ms Dawn!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Hitting the road shortly, ya'll be safe .


Now that I know you'll be on the road, we'll be staying off it


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!   Can't wait for some footsball in my life!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 25, 2010)

Got home from work and something what looked like throw-up was in the driveway.
I asked my wife who got sick...she said nobody...she spilled some chicken and dumplins...........I was right the first time


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving folks, ya'll be safe this weekend!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Turkey day everybody!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope the rest of this Thanksgiving day is a blast and blessing to all of you.
It's my bedtime


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the drivelers...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Throwin the Thanksgivin beer fest when it gets dark   Hope y'all enjoyed the day cause the nite is mine


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

ohhhh..... i ate too much.
 I do wish the NFL would mix up the teams for turkey day. I just think watching the traditional Detroit Lions beatdown is just boring.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Throwin the Thanksgivin beer fest when it gets dark   Hope y'all enjoyed the day cause the nite is mine


Whaa say there Wautaushious. Cooken' em beans yet?



rhbama3 said:


> ohhhh..... i ate too much.
> I do wish the NFL would mix up the teams for turkey day. I just think watching the traditional Detroit Lions beatdown is just boring.


Hey Bamer. Pull up a seat an get a movie.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It seems that you know wimmens pretty good.



After spending 31-1/2 years with the same sweet lady (God rest her soul), I learned a lot about life and wimmen.  I learned rather early on that I had to know when to "hold them" and also know when to "run and hide for my safety" too.  

My late wife and you seem a lot alike in the sense of having fun as a couple, cutting each other down to the bone on occasion, also in knowing how to put each others spouse in their place, and then when the day is just about done, being able to have fun and relaxing with each other.  I enjoy hearing of your exploits.....everybody needs to laugh at others once in a while and that is what I like about stirring someone else "pot".


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Whaa say there Wautaushious. Cooken' em beans yet?
> 
> Hey Bamer. Pull up a seat an get a movie.



Man ima fixina drown all the turkey I et in colorado coolaid


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man ima fixina drown all the turkey I et in colorado coolaid



I et purdy good today but I did save room for some deelishus malt beverages.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I et purdy good today but I did save room for some deelishus malt beverages.



Yessir ats what I tawkin bout


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man ima fixina drown all the turkey I et in colorado coolaid


Maaaan, i hant got nary a bit of room left fer a tooth pick. Gotta plan to finish dat punkin pie though. Hey, it's all good.


----------



## Bubbette (Nov 25, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> After spending 31-1/2 years with the same sweet lady (God rest her soul), I learned a lot about life and wimmen.  I learned rather early on that I had to know when to "hold them" and also know when to "run and hide for my safety" too.
> 
> My late wife and you seem a lot alike in the sense of having fun as a couple, cutting each other down to the bone on occasion, also in knowing how to put each others spouse in their place, and then when the day is just about done, being able to have fun and relaxing with each other.  I enjoy hearing of your exploits.....everybody needs to laugh at others once in a while and that is what I like about stirring someone else "pot".



After 21 years of marriage, Bubba and I have been through a lot. We learned early to laugh. Often, when we're at each other, we're sittin' beside each other in our recliners. We have fun together, but when times have been tough recently, he's been by my side supporting me. I couldn't ask for a better husband. 

Now, where'd that good fer nuffin thing go when he's supposed to be cleanin' the kitchen.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> After 21 years of marriage, Bubba and I have been through a lot. We learned early to laugh. Often, when we're at each other, we're sittin' beside each other in our recliners. We have fun together, but when times have been tough recently, he's been by my side supporting me. I couldn't ask for a better husband.
> 
> Now, where'd that good fer nuffin thing go when he's supposed to be cleanin' the kitchen.


He pobley down in da bacement reloading.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2010)

Well that was eventful enough for me. 

Gotta take our oldest kitty to the vet tomorrow. Got up this morning and she can barely walk. Her rear quarters seemed to have finally given up sometime during the night. I guess after 12 years of jumping and running, the arthritis has taken a toll. I'm scared for her. 

Went to mom's to eat, packing the car back up and EvilRubberDucky walked out into the yard and regurgitated Thanksgiving. 

Got home and now Fishbait is doing the same. 

Dear Lord I hope it wasn't anything I cooked.  

Hope everyone had a great day. Just wish I didn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord it is always something I cooked.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Fixed it for you.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2010)

fishbait said:


> Dear Lord it is always something I cooked.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Fixed it for you.





Well you certainly haven't lost any weight in the last 12.5 years.  

And by the way, your quoting skills suck.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well that was eventful enough for me.
> 
> Gotta take our oldest kitty to the vet tomorrow. Got up this morning and she can barely walk. Her rear quarters seemed to have finally given up sometime during the night. I guess after 12 years of jumping and running, the arthritis has taken a toll. I'm scared for her.
> 
> ...



Happy thanksgiving..hope everyone with your team had a nice trip up here to Powder Springs. Hope they got some Wallace bbq.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh..and Happy Thanksgiving to all you Woody's folks.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm a coverin the drinkin but y'all is slackin on the drivelin


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh..and Happy Thanksgiving to all you Woody's folks.



Ya said that tjis mornin  course after that turkey induced nap I can see a feller forgettin what it was he did fore he went sleepin


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm a coverin the drinkin but y'all is slackin on the drivelin





Hankus said:


> Ya said that tjis mornin  course after that turkey induced nap I can see a feller forgettin what it was he did fore he went sleepin



Your first post is the operative one. 

Been alot of cousin Ivy's homemade pear wine been consumed since this mornin...know whut I mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

Only thing I missed today was the 'after turkey induced nap'


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Your first post is the operative one.
> 
> Been alot of cousin Ivy's homemade pear wine been consumed since this mornin...know whut I mean?



I hear ya I is killin a few of colorados coldest and dreadin the work tomorow. Wanted to sneak off to the house early but boss said as I left wed to be ready to work all day


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Only thing I missed today was the 'after turkey induced nap'



I missed that too, but I was busy gettin a take home plate and gettin it home


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I missed that too, but I was busy gettin a take home plate and gettin it home



I hear ya....brought home a few left-overs, but did an extra breast for here. Good thing too!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....brought home a few left-overs, but did an extra breast for here. Good thing too!!



Wisht I had done an extra breast but we is fryin a whole bird Saturday so I don't rekon it matters


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well that was eventful enough for me.
> 
> Gotta take our oldest kitty to the vet tomorrow. Got up this morning and she can barely walk. Her rear quarters seemed to have finally given up sometime during the night. I guess after 12 years of jumping and running, the arthritis has taken a toll. I'm scared for her.
> 
> ...


Did you make some oyster dressing?
Well, if 3 more peeps hit the dirt, you'll be an official Thanksgiving Ace. 


fishbait said:


> turtlebug said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lord it is always something I cooked.
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Only thing I missed today was the 'after turkey induced nap'


Me too!!



Hankus said:


> I hear ya I is killin a few of colorados coldest and dreadin the work tomorow. Wanted to sneak off to the house early but boss said as I left wed to be ready to work all day


Glad to see someone is taking care of that!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you make some oyster dressing?
> Well, if 3 more peeps hit the dirt, you'll be an official Thanksgiving Ace.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anybody here tell me about exploding targets? Got an outdoors catalog, selling some iddy biddy ones, safe range 50 yards, some middle sized ones, safe range 75 yards, and some bigguns, safe range 100 yards. It says center fire rounds necessary... would that work for my .22s? And what size would I need for blasting them stumps outta my pond?


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hear ya I is killin a few of colorados coldest and dreadin the work tomorow. Wanted to sneak off to the house early but boss said as I left wed to be ready to work all day


Well..work xtree hard fer me..I'm off...for once.



Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....brought home a few left-overs, but did an extra breast for here. Good thing too!!



Not... gonna... say ....it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Can anybody here tell me about exploding targets? Got an outdoors catalog, selling some iddy biddy ones, safe range 50 yards, some middle sized ones, safe range 75 yards, and some bigguns, safe range 100 yards. It says center fire rounds necessary... would that work for my .22s? And what size would I need for blasting them stumps outta my pond?




I see you've been reading The Sportsmans Guide Christmas Edition, tonight, as well.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

That might have been the one Boss... the iddy biddies were like $5?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Well..work xtree hard fer me..I'm off...for once.
> 
> 
> 
> Not... gonna... say ....it:cool:



Figgered someone would call me on that one


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Figgered someone would call me on that one



It was over the plate bro...I had to hit it..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Glad to see someone is taking care of that!!



My pocket told me too 



Sweetwater said:


> Well..work xtree hard fer me..I'm off...for once.
> 
> 
> 
> Not... gonna... say ....it



I'm startin the mornin rasslin heavy stuff and haulin it to Sandvil  Rekon I represent the drivel crew with pride tomorow  or a hangover


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Figgered someone would call me on that one



I'll call next time instead of followin suit


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It was over the plate bro...I had to hit it..



No doubt


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm fixin ta stagger round the net. Y'all hold my beer I don't wanna loose it


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll call next time instead of followin suit



I wondered what ya was doin'


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 25, 2010)

Evening dribblers. Happy Overeating Day


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening dribblers. Happy Overeating Day



Evening to you to SD! 
Hope you and the family unit had a quiet turkey day
I'm still on call till 7am Monday morning, but the day went well with only one beep from the blood bank. Gotta work a couple of small cases tomorrow but shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Evenin SD and bamer


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 25, 2010)

Howdy General Beerkus and Bammer.

Fairly uneventful day, one call so far, ate up on some good food, then went and played with a little leather.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin SD and bamer



Howdy, Hankus!
Trying to stay up and watch this Texas/Texas A&M game but the sleep monster has just about got me.  We wiped out a whole fried turkey and turkey breast today. Sent the leftovers back to bama with my sister and her family.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm fixin ta stagger round the net. Y'all hold my beer I don't wanna loose it


Watch out fer them Diller holes!!


Sirduke said:


> Evening dribblers. Happy Overeating Day


Evening Duke!!........Hope you didn't eat too much!!



rhbama3 said:


> Evening to you to SD!
> Hope you and the family unit had a quiet turkey day
> I'm still on call till 7am Monday morning, but the day went well with only one beep from the blood bank. Gotta work a couple of small cases tomorrow but shouldn't take too long.


Hope you have a quiet call week!!.........We're going to have to have a talk with Tim about all the pics from the beach!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Watch out fer them Diller holes!!
> Evening Duke!!........Hope you didn't eat too much!!
> 
> Hope you have a quiet call week!!.........We're going to have to have a talk with Tim about all the pics from the beach!!



I'm guessing the pic's must be on FB. Haven't been there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing the pic's must be on FB. Haven't been there in a couple of weeks.


Yeah they are from the last couple of day's!!


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2010)

holy cow dont run the dog down the street after eating more then any human should ever be able to.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

What's going on drivlers?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What's going on drivlers?



watching foobaw. The girls crashed a little while ago. They are getting up in a few hours to go shopping.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

Think I'm through with bein sleepy and just sleepin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> watching foobaw. The girls crashed a little while ago. They are getting up in a few hours to go shopping.



Us too. Going to brave the wallyworld for a new laptop and some early xmas gifts.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Think I'm through with bein sleepy and just sleepin


Done ran the beer dog!!.......Good night Folks!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

Nite Rutt... and Hankus, don't type in your sleep


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2010)

I try not to


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

Reading some of your posts, I ain't too sure


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 25, 2010)

Mornin y'all,hope every one's thanksgiving was great.
Back at work here at the plant for my last night this week.Fixin to cut into some award winning coconut cake my wife made.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 25, 2010)

How you doing tonight?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> How you doing tonight?


fair to middlin right now....as it gets closer to noon,I'm sure I'll get much better
But I do have a bunch of paper work to do.Gotta write up a new SOP.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

Morning drivelers.   Coffee is needed.  Anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

Up and draggin. Now to get me a cup of mud.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2010)

Mernin Drankus, got my mud already. You goin out in the wind and torrential periodic downpours to chase a bambi today?

On another note, got suckered into a 12:01 Walmart excursion all in the name of Black Friday last night. I am throroughly convinced of two things. #1- A woman came up with the concept of putting all of the sales on the same day, and #2- It should be renamed Idiot Friday...


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Drankus, got my mud already. You goin out in the wind and torrential periodic downpours to chase a bambi today?
> 
> On another note, got suckered into a 12:01 Walmart excursion all in the name of Black Friday last night. I am throroughly convinced of two things. #1- A woman came up with the concept of putting all of the sales on the same day, and #2- It should be renamed Idiot Friday...



Yep...

Sears did have a nice set of rachet wrenches on sale, but I spent my allowance on a nice Carhardt jacket. No way I do black Friday.


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mornin y'all. Hope everyone had a great one yesterday. Next time remind me to look at the radar before I get in my stand.  Looks like its gonna get wet soon.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Drankus, got my mud already. You goin out in the wind and torrential periodic downpours to chase a bambi today?
> 
> On another note, got suckered into a 12:01 Walmart excursion all in the name of Black Friday last night. I am throroughly convinced of two things. #1- A woman came up with the concept of putting all of the sales on the same day, and #2- It should be renamed Idiot Friday...



I don't mind going to a store that is open all night.But I ain't standing in no line.
Wife talked me into getting up early last year and going to home depot.She got out of the truck and stood in line for over 30 mins.
When home depot unlocked the doors,I ran in thru the exit doors where no one was.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin y'all. Hope everyone had a great one yesterday. Next time remind me to look at the radar before I get in my stand.  Looks like its gonna get wet soon.



It has been off and on drizzle/rain here since 4 this AM.

Time to make more java.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't mind going to a store that is open all night.But I ain't standing in no line.
> Wife talked me into getting up early last year and going to home depot.She got out of the truck and stood in line for over 30 mins.
> When home depot unlocked the doors,I ran in thru the exit doors where no one was.


 

Well, that's just the problem you see. The Black Friday sale at Wally world started at 12:01 midnight, and she thought it would be much much better than the 0500 sales. So off we go, after about 1 hour of fighting crowds that had been there for much longer than us, and had pre-loaded their buggies with crap that most normal people wouldn't otherwise buy, she finally found the two tinyweeny items she wanted. So I head to the car, another 1 1/2 hours and she finally gets through the checkout line that is wrapped half way through the store. Ergo; Idiot Friday.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, that's just the problem you see. The Black Friday sale at Wally world started at 12:01 midnight, and she thought it would be much much better than the 0500 sales. So off we go, after about 1 hour of fighting crowds that had been there for much longer than us, and had pre-loaded their buggies with crap that most normal people wouldn't otherwise buy, she finally found the two tinyweeny items she wanted. So I head to the car, another 1 1/2 hours and she finally gets through the checkout line that is wrapped half way through the store. Ergo; Idiot Friday.



Oh whaaaaaaa!!!!!! I can't believe she actually talked you in to going with her!  

My sister-in-law hit Target at 4am this morning and I just give her my list every year.  Much easier on me...  Her and her friend slpit up, one hits electronics and the other toys..  I wasn't impressed with any of the sales, so no need for me to get up that early.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh whaaaaaaa!!!!!! I can't believe she actually talked you in to going with her!
> 
> My sister-in-law hit Target at 4am this morning and I just give her my list every year.  Much easier on me...  Her and her friend slpit up, one hits electronics and the other toys..  I wasn't impressed with any of the sales, so no need for me to get up that early.



Good girl.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, that's just the problem you see. The Black Friday sale at Wally world started at 12:01 midnight, .



Wally world across from where I work,when I came in last night at 11:15,it was already packed


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 26, 2010)

Yara is in Bass pro,anybody want her to pick up anything?
Put it under her post on facebook


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 26, 2010)

morning folks....I hate the rain,especially after you catch your first fish and it starts to downpour!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....I hate the rain,especially after you catch your first fish and it starts to downpour!!!!!!!!



Hope it was a big one.  

You going to continue to wet a line.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope it was a big one.
> 
> You going to continue to wet a line.



Nope time for some hot coffee and maybe a nap...I got another rude wake up last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nope time for some hot coffee and maybe a nap...I got another rude wake up last night



Doesn't it make you feel all warm and fuzzy to be needed.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doesn't it make you feel all warm and fuzzy to be needed.



UH...NO...They did not even need me.......If it was not for all these bills I would quit


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

wake up people 
Got my black Friday done at the Waffle House. No problem at all, good kind folkz an great service. Easy conversation, plenty of hot coffee too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yara is in Bass pro,anybody want her to pick up anything?
> Put it under her post on facebook


Hey Yara!
I want a Humminbird 1197c with side and down imaging sonar, quadrabeam transducer, ram swivel mount, and an extra battery for the electronics/trolling motor.













and a pony......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara!
> I want a Humminbird 1197c with side and down imaging sonar, quadrabeam transducer, ram swivel mount, and an extra battery for the electronics/trolling motor.
> 
> 
> ...



Is color of pony important?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is color of pony important?


Thats a no brainer dude, he likes'em pink. Whassamatter U?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara!
> I want a Humminbird 1197c with side and down imaging sonar, quadrabeam transducer, ram swivel mount, and an extra battery for the electronics/trolling motor.
> 
> 
> ...


Den yew best get to werk an swipes some moneys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is color of pony important?



Naw, the pony is just a decoy so they won't notice the new fish finder!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, the pony is just a decoy so they won't notice the new fish finder!


Decoy? Now you inta ducks too? 
 Whoever saw a pink duck decoy?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

Wait what good is a fishfinder on a pony


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Decoy? Now you inta ducks too?
> Whoever saw a pink duck decoy?



My duck decoys ARE NOT pink! 
They are just umm....... faded.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My duck decoys ARE NOT pink!
> They are just umm....... faded.



Caint ya get miz Bubbette to paint em for ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 26, 2010)

Morning all...anyone catch the license plate of that bus?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Caint ya get miz Bubbette to paint em for ya


Yeah, that'd be kool! Paint'um polka dot with yeller toenails.
 You could strap that hi-tech fish finder to dem ducks an run'em rc for effect. Mabe use duct tape.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2010)

Mornin'.....no Black Friday shoppin here either. Thank God, my wife hates it too. 

Although, she likes putting out ALLLLLLL the Christmas decorations today traditionally.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'.....no Black Friday shoppin here either. Thank God, my wife hates it too.
> 
> Although, she likes putting out ALLLLLLL the Christmas decorations today traditionally.



Morning Jeff!
Our x-mas tree usually goes up about Dec. 23 and comes down in February. 

I'm about ready to put Hogleg and Drankus on the ignore list this morning. They been making fun of my boat, fishfinder, pink decoy pony, and got Bubbette lined up to use duct tape on sumpin'.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning Jeff!
> Our x-mas tree usually goes up about Dec. 23 and comes down in February.
> 
> I'm about ready to put Hogleg and Drankus on the ignore list this morning. They been making fun of my boat, fishfinder, pink decoy pony, and got Bubbette lined up to use duct tape on sumpin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning Jeff!
> Our x-mas tree usually goes up about Dec. 23 and comes down in February.
> 
> I'm about ready to put Hogleg and Drankus on the ignore list this morning. They been making fun of my boat, fishfinder, pink decoy pony, and got Bubbette lined up to use duct tape on sumpin'.



Mornin' Robert....yeah I see that!!! I like the Pony distraction idea, but I'd stay away from Pink. 

Thankfully, our Christmas traditions are purty rigid. Put everything out day after Thanksgiving, take everything up the day after New Years, or two, depending on how much we had to drink


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning Jeff!
> Our x-mas tree usually goes up about Dec. 23 and comes down in February.
> 
> I'm about ready to put Hogleg and Drankus on the ignore list this morning. They been making fun of my boat, fishfinder, pink decoy pony, and got Bubbette lined up to use duct tape on sumpin'.



I ain't said anything bout yer boat today. Yet  I just ain't sure that yer duct tape pony will have the proper floatation in rough water is all  I'm just tryin to help you with some ideas you mght not have thought of yet that's all


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I ain't said anything bout yer boat today. Yet  I just ain't sure that yer duct tape pony will have the proper floatation in rough water is all  I'm just tryin to help you with some ideas you mght not have thought of yet that's all


Yep at boy need all da help he can gets.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi ya Jeff.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yara is in Bass pro,anybody want her to pick up anything?
> Put it under her post on facebook





rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara!
> I want a Humminbird 1197c with side and down imaging sonar, quadrabeam transducer, ram swivel mount, and an extra battery for the electronics/trolling motor.
> 
> 
> ...



 YOU IDJITS  JEFF pay back can be painful


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> YOU IDJITS  JEFF pay back can be painful



 you making Jeff promises again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Jeff.



Howdy Craig!!!



YaraG. said:


> YOU IDJITS  JEFF pay back can be painful



Didja get some goodies??? Afternoon Yara??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> YOU IDJITS  JEFF pay back can be painful



i guess that means no fish finder or pony.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it Turkey sammich time yet????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it Turkey sammich time yet????



with cranberry sauce.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> YOU IDJITS  JEFF pay back can be painful


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with cranberry sauce.



Hmmmmm...never tried that on a sammich, but I sure do love it with Turkey. Need to try it on a sammy!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> YOU IDJITS  JEFF pay back can be painful


 



Pick me up an assortment of Lucky Crafts while ya are there, tis better to give than recieve ya know


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 26, 2010)

So lemme get dis skrait; we got Bamer, rideing a pink pony, looking fo a fish finder, while eating a cranberry sauce sammich an painting polkadot ducks. Huuuum, could be interesting ta say da least.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> So lemme get dis skrait; we got Bamer, rideing a pink pony, looking fo a fish finder, while eating a cranberry sauce sammich an painting polkadot ducks. Huuuum, could be interesting ta say da least.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Craig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Didja get some goodies??? Afternoon Yara??


I can't say cause he reads this thread but yeah I did.


rhbama3 said:


> i guess that means no fish finder or pony.


Your pony  has been chopped up, put in a box, painted with polka dots, and it has a ribbon with fish imprints on it .... wait for FedEx.


Jeff Raines said:


>


Ya won't be dancing but ya will be that shade of red .... promise.


Otis said:


> Pick me up an assortment of Lucky Crafts while ya are there, tis better to give than receive ya know



Do I look like a fat, jolly, drunkard, with a beard? Boy that sounds like someone we know .... shhhhhh no one tell him


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 26, 2010)

I hate black Friday. We stayed up last night, left the boys, had a nice breakfast at Waffle House... then headed to wallyworld about 2ish and split up. Found the line for the $199 laptop and waited. About 3:30, they came out, took a head count, and announced there were 24 laptops. I was number 22 in line, and I had a glimmer of hope. That was dashed, when they announced there was no limit. The first two folks grabbed two each, the workers said the laptops were all taken, and I gave up. 20 minutes later, I ran into the folks that had been behind me, still in line. The girl that had been behind me got the last one


----------



## Otis (Nov 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do I look like a fat, jolly, drunkard, with a beard? Boy that sounds like someone we know .... shhhhhh no one tell him


 


If the shoes fits...



Troy ask me not to commenting on your hair issue, however there are many chainsaws for sale in the S&S


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2010)

Pfffffffffffffffffft . . .


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> If the shoes fits...
> 
> 
> 
> Troy ask me not to commenting on your hair issue, however there are many chainsaws for sale in the S&S



Much safer for me to say ... no comment.


----------



## Otis (Nov 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffft . . .


 

ran out of golden nuggets and had to go to Wal Mart?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do I look like a fat, jolly, drunkard, with a beard? Boy that sounds like someone we know .... shhhhhh no one tell him



Glad she said jolly fer a minute there I thought she meant me


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

the best thing about thanksgiving? the left over turkey/fixings sammichs.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

slip said:


> the best thing about thanksgiving? the left over turkey/fixings sammichs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

slip said:


> the best thing about thanksgiving? the left over turkey/fixings sammichs.



I od'ed on turkey yesterday. Bubbette and i enjoyed a nice bacon, egg, and cheese sammich instead.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Glad she said jolly fer a minute there I thought she meant me



Butt ya are "jolly" after a few in ya. Ya can't fool us drunkus. You're a great big mushball, under all of that hair and hard exterior.


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

gotta love this weather, soggy and cold

just wish i was in the woods for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2010)

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

No not really


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 26, 2010)

Whos gonna hunt in the morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2010)

I hung in there, but wasn't expecting that outcome.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Whos gonna hunt in the morning?



I think I am depends on the wet and wind factor.



Jeff C. said:


> I hung in there, but wasn't expecting that outcome.



It happens  even to the best of us


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead





































In




































Here


----------



## Jranger (Nov 26, 2010)

Drinkin...but not to the point of dribbling...yet...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

Back from the party now it is time to open it full out.


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Whos gonna hunt in the morning?



i wish! but im pretty sure im not...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Whos gonna hunt in the morning?



Just might have to be out there.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm going early as well...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay, i've recovered from watching Bama blow it against Aubie. Just finished some chinese takeout and trying to find something to watch.


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

another cold thankgiving left over sammich, but this time i didnt forget the stuffing.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 26, 2010)

slip said:


> another cold thankgiving left over sammich, but this time i didnt forget the stuffing.


Heavy on the mayo? That's the best


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Heavy on the mayo? That's the best



very.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i've recovered from watching Bama blow it against Aubie. Just finished some chinese takeout and trying to find something to watch.



Man..... I dont even know what to say rob.... Both teams played 2 qtrs each... Bama really did give it away


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2010)

Vintage antlers? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTLERS-very-la...142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2c81a4e


I would call his shirt and moustache vintage, but to call antlers "vintage"? 



Back to Christmas shopping for Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 26, 2010)

slip said:


> another cold thankgiving left over sammich, but this time i didnt forget the stuffing.



Gotcha a deer?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Nov 26, 2010)

Y'all still mumbling in here?????


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotcha a deer?



finally did...was dying for some meat


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i've recovered from watching Bama blow it against Aubie. Just finished some chinese takeout and trying to find something to watch.


 You mean they lost?!?!?  Last coupla scores I caught, they were ahead!!
Hey ya'll!!!  Finally back to civilization (internet access) what's up??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man..... I dont even know what to say rob.... Both teams played 2 qtrs each... Bama really did give it away


The lack of depth on defense has hurt us all year along with inconsistant play by the O line. We played hard but when you've got a lot of Bama freshmen and sophs trying to play against Auburn seniors..... well, you saw what happens.


turtlebug said:


> Vintage antlers?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTLERS-very-la...142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2c81a4e
> 
> ...


Bugsy!! 
Don't you do anything for me! Other than make a bourbon pie. I could use one about now. 


Keebs said:


> You mean they lost?!?!?  Last coupla scores I caught, they were ahead!!
> Hey ya'll!!!  Finally back to civilization (internet access) what's up??


Just finished downloading all the pic's of my boat restoration so far. Sitting here trying to work up the nerve to put a thread together, drivel style. 

Keebles!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> Don't you do anything for me! Other than make a bourbon pie. I could use one about now.





But but but but....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But but but but....


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2010)

If only I had the money.    


http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Foot-Rock-/220549038406?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3359bf4146




    


I think I'll go pick up some boar poop and list it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

allright, i'm headed to the Automotives/boats forum to put this epic together. I'll send a link when i'm done.


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> If only I had the money.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Foot-Rock-/220549038406?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3359bf4146
> ...



but think of all the money you would save on shipping with that...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The lack of depth on defense has hurt us all year along with inconsistant play by the O line. We played hard but when you've got a lot of Bama freshmen and sophs trying to play against Auburn seniors..... well, you saw what happens.
> 
> Bugsy!!
> Don't you do anything for me! Other than make a bourbon pie. I could use one about now.
> ...


I can't wait to read it!!
I waved your way as I stopped in at Nick's & left him a little "sumtin-sumtin" on his porch, but didn't get my goodie bag you were "supposed" to have ready!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, who all hangs out in the hunting (on WMA) forum's???


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, who all hangs out in the hunting (on WMA) forum's???



i dont on the fourm, but i hunt WMA's all the time...need help with something?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 26, 2010)

slip said:


> finally did...was dying for some meat



Woohoo Congrats!!!!!


----------



## oldenred (Nov 26, 2010)

just woke up....what day is it??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont on the fourm, but i hunt WMA's all the time...need help with something?


Naaahh, my b-i-l hunts them & had an "altercation" Wednesday and I was wondering if any of "our" bunch had heard of anything happening.  Sounded pretty "intense" from his & my nephew's side............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2010)

oldenred said:


> just woke up....what day is it??


Monday, get to work!!


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaahh, my b-i-l hunts them & had an "altercation" Wednesday and I was wondering if any of "our" bunch had heard of anything happening.  Sounded pretty "intense" from his & my nephew's side............



uh oh. what WMA was it on? everbody okay now?


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Woohoo Congrats!!!!!



thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

okay, i'm caught up. Hope to have it finished by next weekend! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5542659&posted=1#post5542659

In hindsight, Heather was right. I probably should have just bought a new boat. Carpet/ glue fuzzballs on hands, more busted knuckles than i can count, back spasms, knee aching,  numerous trips to town for a lousy handful of screws, trowels, etc.. and i don't even want to add up what the total cost of this overhaul will be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

oldenred said:


> just woke up....what day is it??


Tuesday?


Keebs said:


> Naaahh, my b-i-l hunts them & had an "altercation" Wednesday and I was wondering if any of "our" bunch had heard of anything happening.  Sounded pretty "intense" from his & my nephew's side............



Public land hunting.... gotta love it. 
I've seen several arguments on dove fields and been in the middle of a dadblame free for all during turkey season, but smack talking is usually about as far as it goes.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2010)

slip said:


> uh oh. what WMA was it on? everbody okay now?


Yeah, when b-i-l came outta da tree & they got a good look at all 6'4" of him and THEN my nephew who ain't "too shabby" came in with his rifle pointed 'cause "someone was messin' wit Daddy" they pretty much backed off, BUT I wanted to see if it might be anyone from here or anything........... it was the one at Hazelhurst, can't remember the name of it though.



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm caught up. Hope to have it finished by next weekend!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5542659&posted=1#post5542659
> 
> In hindsight, Heather was right. I probably should have just bought a new boat. Carpet/ glue fuzzballs on hands, more busted knuckles than i can count, back spasms, knee aching,  numerous trips to town for a lousy handful of screws, trowels, etc.. and i don't even want to add up what the total cost of this overhaul will be.


Just think of the satisfaction you'll have when it's done!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Slip?  Keep your ears open & let me know if ya hear anything, I'm  and gonna *try* to get in the woods in the morning.......... Good luck all!


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, when b-i-l came outta da tree & they got a good look at all 6'4" of him and THEN my nephew who ain't "too shabby" came in with his rifle pointed 'cause "someone was messin' wit Daddy" they pretty much backed off, BUT I wanted to see if it might be anyone from here or anything........... it was the one at Hazelhurst, can't remember the name of it though.


dont know of a "Hazelhurst" or a WMA near one, but yall are pretty far south of me so that may be why.

glad everyone is okay, its pretty unnerving when two armed people get in a "disagreement" in the middle of the woods.


Keebs said:


> Hey Slip?  Keep your ears open & let me know if ya hear anything, I'm  and gonna *try* to get in the woods in the morning.......... Good luck all!



ill keep a ear out, good luck in the morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2010)

Just cruzing through on my way to bed!!.......Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2010)

Mornin drivelers. It cooled down and I goin tree sitting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2010)

just missed ya Drankus.  I have been up and down all night.  Up again, coffee brewing,  in the planning stage.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 27, 2010)

Morning Hankus! What it be?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just missed ya Drankus.  I have been up and down all night.  Up again, coffee brewing,  in the planning stage.



Man I was rollin round in the bed last nite like I wrasseled gators. Woke up plum sore. Coffee sure sounds good though.



Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Hankus! What it be?



Bout 20 foot up a tree bout to be blowed away and froze too. Ain't no movement in this so I figgered I'd do just as well to drivel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2010)

Mernin all y'all down there.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2010)

Howdy MC. Its cold up here too.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 27, 2010)

It be cold in here too! Morning Miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy MC. Its cold up here too.


 
Git on up towards the top of the tree, the sun will have a better chance of warmin you up there..

Oh, and BTW, two major deer activity times for today; 2:05 to 5:05 am (ya done missed that one) and 5:45 to 8:45 pm (I might be out there for that one). Hit the woods, hunt 15 minutes and go inside, my kind of hunting..

Winds gonna be out of the NW, which is in my favor..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!! Good luck to those in the woods....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2010)

I just got smacked by a pine cone


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!! Good luck to those in the woods....



Its gonna take luck cause no deer with a brain is walkin much in this

Oh and mornin Smoke


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I just got smacked by a pine cone



Squirrels don't like other squirrels in their tree


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Squirrels don't like other squirrels in their tree



They must be afraid I will take all the winter food and eat it for supper


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its gonna take luck cause no deer with a brain is walkin much in this
> 
> Oh and mornin Smoke



Mornin Hankerus....They ought to be movin'



Capt Quirk said:


> Squirrels don't like other squirrels in their tree



 Especially a squirrely one


----------



## Hankus (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Hankerus....They ought to be movin'
> 
> 
> 
> Especially a squirrely one



Well they didn't get the memo 

  Takes one to know one  You up to any shenannigans today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They must be afraid I will take all the winter food and eat it for supper



Become a squirrel talker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well they didn't get the memo
> 
> Takes one to know one  You up to any shenannigans today



Yeah...but I ain't perched in a pine tree......tryin to run him out of MY tree 

Hopefully, I will be.....here in a bit!!! I ain't gettin' no younger


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Morning folks.
Man, what a lousy day yesterday was. Bama lost, got called in to work, and then Bubbette's uncle passed away last night. She's headed to meet up with the rest of the family in Jacksonville and then fly to Texas for the funeral.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't gettin' no younger


 
True Dat !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning folks.
> Man, what a lousy day yesterday was. Bama lost, got called in to work, and then Bubbette's uncle passed away last night. She's headed to meet up with the rest of the family in Jacksonville and then fly to Texas for the funeral.



Sorry to hear that about Bubbette's Uncle

College football was WILD yesterday....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> True Dat !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning folks.
> Man, what a lousy day yesterday was. Bama lost, got called in to work, and then Bubbette's uncle passed away last night. She's headed to meet up with the rest of the family in Jacksonville and then fly to Texas for the funeral.



Sorry to hear about her loss.  May the family find peace.

As far as football and work goes.  It was a crazy day.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!! Good luck to those in the woods....


Hi ya Jeff. No luck this mornin. Dern doe blew just as ize bout got my froze self to da truck. New place an X-bow area. Mabe this evening with a better setup spot.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning folks.
> Man, what a lousy day yesterday was. Bama lost, got called in to work, and then Bubbette's uncle passed away last night. She's headed to meet up with the rest of the family in Jacksonville and then fly to Texas for the funeral.


Sorry bout that Bamer. Condolances to the Mrs.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 27, 2010)

Morning my drivelers, good to see all of you'uns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Jeff. No luck this mornin. Dern doe blew just as ize bout got my froze self to da truck. New place an X-bow area. Mabe this evening with a better setup spot.



Mornin HT.....you still bettered me, I wasn't in a tree I gotta find me a place to hunt



Sirduke said:


> Morning my drivelers, good to see all of you'uns.



Mornin' Duke....same to ya!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning my drivelers, good to see all of you'uns.


Hi ya SD



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin HT.....you still bettered me, I wasn't in a tree I gotta find me a place to hunt
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Duke....same to ya!!!


 Well Jeff, get in da truck an get your self here. We'll do the river swamp this evening. Times a wasting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya SD
> 
> 
> Well Jeff, get in da truck an get your self here. We'll do the river swamp this evening. Times a wasting.



Dang....you ain't but an hour & 20 mins. from me. I appreciate the offer Craig, but the wife has other plans for me today (can't believe I said that)


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

sigh......
well, i think it's time to clean up the garage. Been putting it off for weeks, but don't really have a good excuse not to do it today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2010)

There should be some good fb on the tube.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2010)

slip said:


> dont know of a "Hazelhurst" or a WMA near one, but yall are pretty far south of me so that may be why.
> 
> glad everyone is okay, its pretty unnerving when two armed people get in a "disagreement" in the middle of the woods.
> 
> ...


Thanks Moppett!  Oh yeah, the other guys were from Covington.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin all y'all down there.


Helllooooo up there!
No luck this morning but the neighbor told me another stand to go to this evening   AND my new Cabella's jacket was utterly *toasty* this morning!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs!


 Hey HT!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 27, 2010)

Why am i still laying in bed!?!?!?  Man im sorry...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why am i still laying in bed!?!?!?  Man im sorry...





Wanna snuggle wit me??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna snuggle wit me??


Groan................ get a room you two! 
And thanks Quack, NOT the image I needed to have in my head today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Groan................ get a room you two!
> And thanks Quack, NOT the image I needed to have in my head today!



What kind of image would you like to have then??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kind of image would you like to have then??


 I photo-shopped Matty outta da picture and added myself!


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2010)

dang, someone turned the brrr on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I photo-shopped Matty outta da picture and added myself!











slip said:


> dang, someone turned the brrr on.





Hey lil bro!!


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro!!



aye dude. gone after deer any this year? or been too busy putting the smack down on donald?


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning folks.
> Man, what a lousy day yesterday was. Bama lost, got called in to work, and then Bubbette's uncle passed away last night. She's headed to meet up with the rest of the family in Jacksonville and then fly to Texas for the funeral.


Sorry for her loss Robert.  Too much of that going around lately.  


Jeff C. said:


> Dang....you ain't but an hour & 20 mins. from me. I appreciate the offer Craig, but the wife has other plans for me today (can't believe I said that)


U may have to check your man card there Jeff!    



rhbama3 said:


> sigh......
> well, i think it's time to clean up the garage. Been putting it off for weeks, but don't really have a good excuse not to do it today.



I've been doing it all week...and I'm not even 1/2 way done yet.     Oh and someone stole my cast iron chiminea last night right off the front lawn next to the garage.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna snuggle wit me??



Yesssssss honeeeeeeeeyyyy.  


Keebs said:


> I photo-shopped Matty outta da picture and added myself!



Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

slip said:


> aye dude. gone after deer any this year? or been too busy putting the smack down on donald?




Quit deer hunting years ago!!  Laid the smack down yesterday on some doves, and this morning on some ducks!!





boneboy96 said:


> Sorry for her loss Robert.  Too much of that going around lately.
> 
> U may have to check your man card there Jeff!
> 
> ...






Dang that blows, and with the guard dog standing right there beside it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit deer hunting years ago!!  Laid the smack down yesterday on some doves, and this morning on some ducks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...some guard dog huh?      Turns out that it turned up...and all is good in the world again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah...some guard dog huh?      Turns out that it turned up...and all is good in the world again!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 27, 2010)

Had it listed on craigslist yesterday and I got a response back this morning and called the woman back.  She was supposed to come by and get it from me at noon, and while I was out food shopping, she showed up and couldn't reach me because my smarter than me smart phone was on airplane mode. (silent)  Little did I know but she left me the $ under the door mat and after repeatidely trying to contact me, I realized I had missed a call and called her.   All a misunderstanding, she came early, I didn't have my phone on, she took what she came for and left me the $ under the mat, so all is good in the world again!      You just can't make this stuff up...it isn't easy being me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just got a call from my Brother in law. He worked all day yesterday and this morning on the boat. He informs me that he got the center deck, steering column, and all electronics are done( except for fish finder). Tuned up the big motor and changed out a spark plug along with fresh gas and the Yamaha 90 cranked right up! 
I'll put the windshield, clamps, cupholders, etc. on when i get there friday and then WE ARE GOING FISHING!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got a call from my Brother in law. He worked all day yesterday and this morning on the boat. He informs me that he got the center deck, steering column, and all electronics are done( except for fish finder). Tuned up the big motor and changed out a spark plug along with fresh gas and the Yamaha 90 cranked right up!
> I'll put the windshield, clamps, cupholders, etc. on when i get there friday and then WE ARE GOING FISHING!!!



Yee Haw


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> U may have to check your man card there Jeff!



I'll make up for it later on!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> *Quit deer hunting years ago!!  *Laid the smack down yesterday on some doves, and this morning on some ducks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How will I ever gonna get my jerkey now???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Had it listed on craigslist yesterday and I got a response back this morning and called the woman back.  She was supposed to come by and get it from me at noon, and while I was out food shopping, she showed up and couldn't reach me because my smarter than me smart phone was on airplane mode. (silent)  Little did I know but she left me the $ under the door mat and after repeatidely trying to contact me, I realized I had missed a call and called her.   All a misunderstanding, she came early, I didn't have my phone on, she took what she came for and left me the $ under the mat, so all is good in the world again!      You just can't make this stuff up...it isn't easy being me!




Dang Bob, I would of bought that in a heartbeat!!






rhbama3 said:


> Just got a call from my Brother in law. He worked all day yesterday and this morning on the boat. He informs me that he got the center deck, steering column, and all electronics are done( except for fish finder). Tuned up the big motor and changed out a spark plug along with fresh gas and the Yamaha 90 cranked right up!
> I'll put the windshield, clamps, cupholders, etc. on when i get there friday and then WE ARE GOING FISHING!!!





You still ain't gonnacatchnofish . . .




YaraG. said:


> How will I ever gonna get my jerkey now???






Babe, if you want jerkey, I'm gonna getchasome!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Quack, where Swede?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Hey Quack, where Swede?





Good question???  I haven't talked to him in awhile??


May give him a drunken phone call shortly!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 27, 2010)

*MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!*

Here a sexy story for y'all. Daddy got a call early this morning from home. That his toilet was over flowing, onto his new hardwood floors. He gets home and checks out the mess. After digging up were the septic tank is, he calls Rotor Rooter. While waiting on them, he decides to do the work himself. His brilliant mind put together a master plan. Moving the 400lb  cement lid was not going to be easy, without the proper tools. So from scratch he put together a pulley system and we were able to conquer the task. Then he snaked the drain pipe and unclogged the ticking time bomb, that the trees roots had created. Last but not least, he put the cement lid back and made the yard look pretty again (no I didn't just sit and watch). Watching him solve the problem and keeping his cool .... made me (rated G Yara, rated G) tingly all over This man can fix anything that comes his way. He doesn't loose his cool and starts cussing. Nope, he just steps back and brilliantly comes up with a strategic plan ... that always works. Good lord I need  cold shower!


----------



## Nautical Son (Nov 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Here a sexy story for y'all. Daddy got a call early this morning from home. That his toilet was over flowing, onto his new hardwood floors. He gets home and checks out the mess. After digging up were the septic tank is, he calls Rotor Rooter. While waiting on them, he decides to do the work himself. His brilliant mind put together a master plan. Moving the 400lb  cement lid was not going to be easy, without the proper tools. So from scratch he put together a pulley system and we were able to conquer the task. Then he snaked the drain pipe and unclogged the ticking time bomb, that the trees roots had created. Last but not least, he put the cement lid back and made the yard look pretty again (no I didn't just sit and watch). Watching him solve the problem and keeping his cool .... made me (rated G Yara, rated G) tingly all over This man can fix anything that comes his way. He doesn't loose his cool and starts cussing. Nope, he just steps back and brilliantly comes up with a strategic plan ... that always works. Good lord I need  cold shower!



You left out the part about how the house smelled of eau de toliet for about 3 hours.....woman you ain't right if the sight of me digging up a septic system gets your motor running...


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 27, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> You left out the part about how the house smelled of eau de toliet for about 3 hours.....woman you ain't right if the sight of me digging up a septic system gets your motor running...



I'm on my way hunny. Can you please start the jacuzzi for me?


----------



## Otis (Nov 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm on my way hunny. Can you please start the jacuzzi for me?


 


Sure hope that jacuzzi does not back up, things might get ugly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

arrrrrgggghhhh!!!! 
Some sorry lowlife has stolen 4 of my ultrlight rods and reels in the last 4 weeks or so. 
We've had a ton of people here working on the outside of the house along with non-functioning garage doors so i don't have any idea who might have taken them out of the garage or when. 
Man, this sucks.....


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2010)

dang bama! can you maybe set up a trail cam on what rods  are left to see the person comes back for more?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

slip said:


> dang bama! can you maybe set up a trail cam on what rods  are left to see the person comes back for more?



None left. I just happened to leave those in the garage but did take my tackle box inside. Just mad at myself for not putting them away. Two were inherited from my father and are no longer made.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> arrrrrgggghhhh!!!!
> Some sorry lowlife has stolen 4 of my ultrlight rods and reels in the last 4 weeks or so.
> We've had a ton of people here working on the outside of the house along with non-functioning garage doors so i don't have any idea who might have taken them out of the garage or when.
> Man, this sucks.....



I hate trash like that!


----------



## Otis (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> None left. I just happened to leave those in the garage but did take my tackle box inside. Just mad at myself for not putting them away. Two were inherited from my father and are no longer made.


 


Man that sucks. If you were closer I would help you out. 


Maybe Pbradley has some rhino rods he will lend you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Otis said:


> Man that sucks. If you were closer I would help you out.
> 
> 
> Maybe Pbradley has some rhino rods he will lend you?



Appreciate it, but i'll get some new ones. I'll keep an eye on ebay for the Shimano rods though. May take a tour of the local pawnshops Monday and see if they were stupid enough to take them somewhere closeby.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> arrrrrgggghhhh!!!!
> Some sorry lowlife has stolen 4 of my ultrlight rods and reels in the last 4 weeks or so.
> We've had a ton of people here working on the outside of the house along with non-functioning garage doors so i don't have any idea who might have taken them out of the garage or when.
> Man, this sucks.....


 
Bubbette is hocking them one at a time to help pay for the new hardwood floors.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Appreciate it, but i'll get some new ones. I'll keep an eye on ebay for the Shimano rods though. May take a tour of the local pawnshops Monday and see if they were stupid enough to take them somewhere closeby.



I'm sowwy.   

Now I know what you get you for Christmas, a new Carrot Stick.   


Want me to go sift through the remaining ashes and see if the meth heads left any ultralight rods behind?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2010)

Wish I had been able to get down there when it was flaming good.  By the time I got out of the car and headed that way, they had the flames down but the floors were still burning good. 

Just talked with a neighbor who stood around with the firemen and they pulled a 30 gallon propane tank out of the middle of the living room.  

House has been empty for over two years. Thought it was funny that I saw the owner down there last week for the first time in forever.  

It WAS an A-frame. The "A" however, was gone by the time I got there.  

If it's what everyone is saying it is, that'll be the second meth lab that's turned up in this neighborhood in the last month.  That crap is taking over. Liberals and meth are gonna be the demise of this country.  


Fishbait has such a cute widdle hiney.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sowwy.
> 
> Now I know what you get you for Christmas, a new Carrot Stick.
> 
> ...


I'll pass on fishing with  a carrot stick. Not fond of celery sticks either. 


turtlebug said:


> Wish I had been able to get down there when it was flaming good.  By the time I got out of the car and headed that way, they had the flames down but the floors were still burning good.
> 
> Just talked with a neighbor who stood around with the firemen and they pulled a 30 gallon propane tank out of the middle of the living room.
> 
> ...



Let me guess, he was going to ask the fire department if they would just let it burn so ya'll could have a cozy warm fire to snuggle up around.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll pass on fishing with  a carrot stick. Not fond of celery sticks either.
> 
> 
> Let me guess, he was going to ask the fire department if they would just let it burn so ya'll could have a cozy warm fire to snuggle up around.





Nope, all the neighborhood gathered, we were gonna roast marshmallows but figured if it was a meth fire, there might be some health hazards involved.  

So I fixed everyone Hot Chocolate with Extreme colored marshmallows.   


What's wrong with Carrot Stix?  I thought they were the latest rage.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2010)

It has been a dead week here!!.....No deer down here yet!!........Company has kept me busy this week!!..........Just passing through on my way to bed!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 28, 2010)

Ha! Yeck will always be the red headed step child in the state of GA.  Jacklegs...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> arrrrrgggghhhh!!!!
> Some sorry lowlife has stolen 4 of my ultrlight rods and reels in the last 4 weeks or so.
> We've had a ton of people here working on the outside of the house along with non-functioning garage doors so i don't have any idea who might have taken them out of the garage or when.
> Man, this sucks.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



well bama I think the above says it all.  

morning drivelers.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 28, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well bama I think the above says it all.
> 
> morning drivelers.



Morning....I need that second pot of coffee to finish and fast!!!!Then into the garage to start the cleanup......Anybody want some fishing reels to put together?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2010)

Mornin'....


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 28, 2010)

Otis said:


> Sure hope that jacuzzi does not back up, things might get ugly.



Pppffttt ... I ain't worried. You should have seen him fixing the issue. One word comes to mind ... Yum! 


Mornin drivelers ... hope y'all get  lucky today and your deer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pppffttt ... I ain't worried. You should have seen him fixing the issue. One word comes to mind ... Yum!
> 
> 
> Mornin drivelers ... hope y'all get lucky today and your deer.


 
Petri dish............YUCK!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 28, 2010)

Mornin..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 28, 2010)

Mornin y'all....gettin ready for church here.

J,you heard anything else from Chad?


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Petri dish............YUCK!!!!



Is that your avatar cause you wish that you had that head of HAIR?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Is that your avatar cause you wish that you had that head of HAIR?


 
Shush it YankeeRican...


----------



## pbradley (Nov 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What's wrong with Carrot Stix?  I thought they were the latest rage.




One of the guys in our bass club owns the Bass House in Peachtree City. Every time I go in there, he has a pile of broken carrot stix that have been returned for exchange.

Not to mention Carrot Stix has just changed their warranty policies.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

pbradley said:


> One of the guys in our bass club owns the Bass House in Peachtree City. Every time I go in there, he has a pile of broken carrot stix that have been returned for exchange.
> 
> Not to mention Carrot Stix has just changed their warranty policies.



I honestly just don't see the attraction to Carrot sticks. I picked one up in a store but didn't like the feel or the handle on them.
 Oh well, i'll order me a couple of rods till the Shimano's show up on ebay.


----------



## pbradley (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I honestly just don't see the attraction to Carrot sticks. I picked one up in a store but didn't like the feel or the handle on them.
> Oh well, i'll order me a couple of rods till the Shimano's show up on ebay.



you said they were ultralights, correct? I was in the Picnic Basket down near West Point last week. He has two ultralight, two-piece St. Croix Avids, 7-footers, for $100 each.

Avids are awesome rods and BassPro gets 180 bucks each for that rod.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I honestly just don't see the attraction to Carrot sticks. I picked one up in a store but didn't like the feel or the handle on them.
> Oh well, i'll order me a couple of rods till the Shimano's show up on ebay.



I got the word out for ya....

My buddy used to own a tackle shop,he stopped carrying the Carrot's due to the breakage...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, guys!
okay, since there is no college foobaw today, the garage needs finishing up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2010)

Whoooooooooot!!!


Proud of my Jackets, they played a heckuva ballgame.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!!
> 
> 
> Proud of my Jackets, they played a heckuva ballgame.



yep, nothing to be ashamed of. Was there grease on the foobaw last night? That was the most fumbles and dropped balls that i've seen in a long time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yep, nothing to be ashamed of. Was there grease on the foobaw last night? That was the most fumbles and dropped balls that i've seen in a long time!



I was prepared for a UGA blow out, at least we kept it close!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Pookie, sorry to hear about your rods, man that blows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was prepared for a UGA blow out, at least we kept it close!!


 If y'all had a quarterback it would have been a blowout, with UGA in the loss column. Where in the world did y'all find that guy? I've seen girls softball pitchers that can throw a ball better than him.


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it YankeeRican...



Make me!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

Charlie is here.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

But now he's gone.  



Oh well.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Bugsy and Yara!
Just got finished cleaning the garage and taking a break. Unless Fishbait has my chainsaw, i guess it's gone too. Can't remember if he took it during the summer or not.
Anyway, about to vacuum the garage and try for the 20th time to get my 4-wheeler to crank. I've run the battery down twice. May need Fishbait's help the next time he comes by, or i go there, or something like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Bugsy and Yara!
> Just got finished cleaning the garage and taking a break. Unless Fishbait has my chainsaw, i guess it's gone too. Can't remember if he took it during the summer or not.
> Anyway, about to vacuum the garage and try for the 20th time to get my 4-wheeler to crank. I've run the battery down twice. May need Fishbait's help the next time he comes by, or i go there, or something like that.





First of all, I'm handing out one Bugsy infraction to you.     (We can take that up later, just know that you have it coming  ) 

Fishbait said "Nope, better check with the Messicans" and he didn't mean Miguel.    

Also, Fishybait said he would come by and check out said 4-wheeler next weekend as he was going to steal some of your stands for repairs and would take care of that for ya as well.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 28, 2010)

A quick shout  "Howdy Folks" live from Heard co.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

Bloop... Bloop... Bloop...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> First of all, I'm handing out one Bugsy infraction to you.     (We can take that up later, just know that you have it coming  )
> 
> Fishbait said "Nope, better check with the Messicans" and he didn't mean Miguel.
> 
> Also, Fishybait said he would come by and check out said 4-wheeler next weekend as he was going to steal some of your stands for repairs and would take care of that for ya as well.



Wha'd i do THIS TIME? 
(Insert a whole lotta symbols and numbers here) 
Between the messican landscapers,  house painters giving estimates, the floor guys giving estimates, and the vinyl siding guys, i have too many suspects. That chainsaw won't work for anybody but Fishbait, so i hope the lousy so and so  thief gets a blister trying to run it. 
Man, this weekend sucks.....
I'll be in Montgomery next weekend playing with my "new" boat and getting the last of the hardware installed. If the weather cooperates, i may get in a little crappie fishing. Fishbait is more than welcome to hunt out of or repair any of my stands he wants to. The trailer is in the backyard if he needs it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bloop... Bloop... Bloop...


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bloop... Bloop... Bloop...



Not EVEN funny......  << light spanking if okay with Fishbait.

Bubbette has given me the okay to buy some suitable replacements till i find suitable replacements. Cabela's, Bass Pro, Ebay, internet, here i come!


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2010)

why did they put xmas right in the middle of deer season?

go shopping, or go hunting......hmm thats a tough one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

slip said:


> why did they put xmas right in the middle of deer season?
> 
> go shopping, or go hunting......hmm thats a tough one.



Got a blackberry? Shop online while you hunt!


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a blackberry? Shop online while you hunt!



thats not a bad idea, but the one time i used dads crackberry to get on here i almost threw it out of the window of the plane so....i dunno


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2010)

just harvested about 5 pounds of broccoli and one head of cabbage (7 more to go)


yum


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not EVEN funny......  << light spanking if okay with Fishbait.
> 
> Bubbette has given me the okay to buy some suitable replacements till i find suitable replacements. Cabela's, Bass Pro, Ebay, internet, here i come!





You spanking me or fishbait?   


   




Why'd my goldfish afend you?  I was watching River Monsters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You spaking me or fishbait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, you of course! 
Sorry, i thought you were telling my boat was gonna sink.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why, you of course!
> Sorry, i thought you were telling my boat was gonna sink.





Fishbait's cryin.  

Jealousy!    




Not at all.  I have faith in your fix-it abilities.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait's cryin.
> 
> Jealousy!
> 
> ...



glad somebody does.......
okay, time to clean up the kitchen and get to cooking. I'm thinking deer cube steak, rice, and gravy tonight.


----------



## Otis (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why, you of course!
> Sorry, i thought you were telling my boat was gonna sink.


 


It ain't named the SS Minnow is it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

I think this fella should change his screen name to, "KotexDeerKilla"..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=586365


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2010)

Those things are pretty cool , you ever read the box? If you buy them you can go horseback riding, bicycling, swimming..........................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2010)

Howdy!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 28, 2010)

After being off a whole week and hunting my butt off.  I DONT WANT TO GO TO WORK TOMORROW.

I hate everyone.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> After being off a whole week and hunting my butt off.  I DONT WANT TO GO TO WORK TOMORROW.
> 
> I hate everyone.





Are we related?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> After being off a whole week and hunting my butt off.  I DONT WANT TO GO TO WORK TOMORROW.
> 
> I hate everyone.



I do. Because at 7am, i am officially off call for two weeks! 
I don't hate EVERYONE, just most of them.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2010)

If yall haven't seen Grow Ups with Adam Sandler, you need to.     


Just got past the broadhead in the air and "You should know, you were born during Prohibition" line.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 28, 2010)

hehehehehehe


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I do. Because at 7am, i am officially off call for two weeks!
> I don't hate EVERYONE, just most of them.


Hope you get some good quality time in the woods!!.........It was dead here this week!!.......No deer sighted all week!!:...........I think the full moon might have had something to do with that??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

What in the world is Seth giggling at?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the world is Seth giggling at?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey

Bye


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you get some good quality time in the woods!!.........It was dead here this week!!.......No deer sighted all week!!:...........I think the full moon might have had something to do with that??



I hope they move better for me.  I'm headed to Sapelo Island tomorrow evening for the rest of the week.  But if the deer don't cooperate, I'll have a fishing pole as a backup plan.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I hope they move better for me.  I'm headed to Sapelo Island tomorrow evening for the rest of the week.  But if the deer don't cooperate, I'll have a fishing pole as a backup plan.


The acorns were falling like crazy here last week..........I don't think the deer had to move much to feed, that combined with the full moon!!.........Hope you have a good hunt at Sapelo!!..........If not give them Redfish, and Trout heck!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Rutt.  Off to do the last bit of packing.  It is heck packing for a hunting trip that you know that you can't go to the store if need be!  Its hard packing lite, but making sure you have everything needed for 5 days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2010)

Have fun, Sulli! Shoot straight or tight lines, whichever happens!
If you are hunting the ful moon, late morning to early afternoon is the best time to be sitting there.
Ya'll have a good one, cause Bubba is signing off for the night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thanks Rutt.  Off to do the last bit of packing.  It is heck packing for a hunting trip that you know that you can't go to the store if need be!  Its hard packing lite, but making sure you have everything needed for 5 days.


One of the reasons I have never attempted that hunt!!......Good luck to ya Bro!!



rhbama3 said:


> Have fun, Sulli! Shoot straight or tight lines, whichever happens!
> If you are hunting the ful moon, late morning to early afternoon is the best time to be sitting there.
> Ya'll have a good one, cause Bubba is signing off for the night!


Night Pookie!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2010)

slip said:


> just harvested about 5 pounds of broccoli and one head of cabbage (7 more to go)
> 
> 
> yum


Double Yum, I LOVE broccoli!!!



deermeat270 said:


> After being off a whole week and hunting my butt off.  I DONT WANT TO GO TO WORK TOMORROW.
> 
> I hate everyone.


Ditto!!!  Ok, not the hate part, but I DON'T WANNA WORK TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Double Yum, I LOVE broccoli!!!
> 
> 
> Ditto!!!  Ok, not the hate part, but I DON'T WANNA WORK TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


Work is not as bad as the alarm clock!!...........Good Night folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 29, 2010)

Man my internal clock is all out of whack after being off for  7 days... shouldn't have stayed up late so much.  Gonna be a long day at work.  Not even gonna attempt to go to sleep now.  Just gonna go to work...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 29, 2010)

morning folks....Back to the rat race for most of us


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....Back to the rat race for most of us



reality is setting in isn't it ?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> reality is setting in isn't it ?



No,not really,I just hate getting out of bed on a Monday to have people who don't know my job try and tell me how to do it....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No,not really,I just hate getting out of bed on a Monday to have people who don't know my job try and tell me how to do it....



Do it their way on their computer.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do it their way on their computer.



Thats just it,Its my job to make it work and it will if they do it my way,but they think it is like a PC and can do things differently.....Oh well,guess I will just have to let them fail


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

Mornin Tiny and giw

I'm ready to go to work so I can rest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny and giw
> 
> I'm ready to go to work so I can rest.



Well no rest for the weary here.  I agreed to a three week new assignment starting today.  Have been having second thoughts over the last 5 days off.   Oh well it is just three weeks.

morning hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well no rest for the weary here.  I agreed to a three week new assignment starting today.  Have been having second thoughts over the last 5 days off.   Oh well it is just three weeks.
> 
> morning hankus.



I'm just ready for school to be over for the fall so I can hunt in the mornings. That has been a forever assignment it feels like.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny and giw
> 
> I'm ready to go to work so I can rest.



Morning Hankus



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well no rest for the weary here.  I agreed to a three week new assignment starting today.  Have been having second thoughts over the last 5 days off.   Oh well it is just three weeks.
> 
> morning hankus.



It's only 3 weeks....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Hankus
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 3 weeks....



 DUDE is that my cat passed out on your computer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DUDE is that my cat passed out on your computer



So you admit to getting your 'cat' drunkus?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Mernin buoys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin buoys.



Not sure the buoys are bobbing any more.  

morning MC.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DUDE is that my cat passed out on your computer





gobbleinwoods said:


> So you admit to getting your 'cat' drunkus?




Maybe



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin buoys.



Morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mornin drivelers. Been gone during the Thanksgiving weekend. Almost ( note I said almost ) suffering from hunting burnout. 

Can't wait to get back in the woods.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Come on 4 O'clock!    Leaving for Brunswick this afternoon, and then catch the ferry to Sapelo on Wednesday morning!  God, I'm gonna love this week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Come on 4 O'clock!  Leaving for Brunswick this afternoon, and then catch the ferry to Sapelo on Wednesday morning! God, I'm gonna love this week!


 
Jack Wagon...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Come on 4 O'clock!    Leaving for Brunswick this afternoon, and then catch the ferry to Sapelo on Wednesday morning!  God, I'm gonna love this week!


Ok already, adopt me, you need some supervision on all these trips!


GuhMoanin, Folks!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 29, 2010)

Mornin' folks... Hope to be heading out to BF Grant this afternoon. Still up in the air though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks... Hope to be heading out to BF Grant this afternoon. Still up in the air though.


 
Flap harder, I'm sure you'll get there..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks... Hope to be heading out to BF Grant this afternoon. Still up in the air though.


hunt vs. not hunt.............. uuuhhh ................ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flap harder, I'm sure you'll get there..


  sorry, took me a minute...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning Folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning Keebs,,,,,,,Jeff. It's cyber-monday, so I'm staying home and cyber-working...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Folks!!!


Hey Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Keebs,,,,,,,Jeff. It's cyber-monday, so I'm staying home and cyber-working...



Mornin MigC....that's a good idea!!! 



Keebs said:


> Hey Chief!



Mornin' Ms Keebsy!!!! Still no luck???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Keebs,,,,,,,Jeff. It's cyber-monday, so I'm staying home and cyber-working...


 why didn't I think to do that?!?!  oh wait 'cause I CAN'T!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin MigC....that's a good idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Ms Keebsy!!!! Still no luck???


~shrug~ naawww, BUT I only went a couple times the whole time off........... neighbors put another stand closer to my side of the property, if I go straight as an arrow home in the afternoons, I might could make "happy 1/2 hour"!!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flap harder, I'm sure you'll get there..



Gotta good tail wind workin for me already...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Gotta good tail wind workin for me already...


 
BBQ Boss and Quack have tail winds on a regular basis...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

Im back.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQ Boss and Quack have tail winds on a regular basis...



Speaking of tail winds... Where has the Sultan been hiding?


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 29, 2010)

mornin all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Speaking of tail winds... Where has the Sultan been hiding?


 
I think he lost his Little Debbie sponsorship.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Speaking of tail winds... Where has the Sultan been hiding?



That's a good question....haven't seen him in a lonnng while


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Im back.






Jranger said:


> Speaking of tail winds... Where has the Sultan been hiding?


and Swede?? 



Seth carter said:


> mornin all


You're gonna get caught!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey,,,,,,,Hey,,,,,,,Heyyyy,,,,,,I'm tryin to cyber-work here. Y'all keep it down in there..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think he lost his Little Debbie sponsorship.



After being a co Champ Of the WAR Little Debbie eat off,  he has been in hiding.  It rumored that his training is very intensive.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey,,,,,,,Hey,,,,,,,Heyyyy,,,,,,I'm tryin to cyber-work here. Y'all keep it down in there..


 what kinda black monday deals you finding??? If ya stumble on a Cabella's deal, holler at me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh great, now the noisy Jacklegged Aussie is here. To heck with this cyber-work thing, it'll never work...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you admit to getting your 'cat' drunkus?



Only when he drinks the spiked milk  Add a hit of catnip and let the quality entertainment ensue  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> After being a co Champ Of the WAR Little Debbie eat off,  he has been in hiding.  It rumored that his training is very intensive.



How much more intense could he get


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh great, now the noisy Jacklegged Aussie is here. To heck with this cyber-work thing, it'll never work...



Don't look now the neighborhood rumbler just staggered in


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh great, now the noisy Jacklegged Aussie is here. To heck with this cyber-work thing, it'll never work...


Add Beerkus to the mix & ain't no way any of us will get any kind of work done!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Don't look now the neighborhood rumbler just staggered in


Thought that sounded familiar!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Only when he drinks the spiked milk  Add a hit of catnip and let the quality entertainment ensue
> 
> 
> 
> How much more intense could he get


 
At least he was only intense,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,vs. getting drunk and being "in-tents",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, as in stumbling around trying to find the right one!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least he was only intense,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,vs. getting drunk and being "in-tents",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, as in stumbling around trying to find the right one!!!



I never lost my tent  Course I know a few that did


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh great, now the noisy Jacklegged Aussie is here. To heck with this cyber-work thing, it'll never work...





Keebs said:


> Add Beerkus to the mix & ain't no way any of us will get any kind of work done!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Howdy tripod  



Wish class would be over sooner


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy tripod
> 
> 
> 
> Wish class would be over sooner



Howdy Brother Hankus!

I have no class.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have no class.


 Ya' beat me to it....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least he was only intense,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,vs. getting drunk and being "in-tents",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, as in stumbling around trying to find the right one!!!





Hankus said:


> I never lost my tent  Course I know a few that did


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 
Shouldn't you be packing...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be packing...



I spent about 6 hours going to the store, packing, checking the list, adding stuff, taking away stuff, repacking.  Then hauling it all to the truck yesterday.  I came into work for a few hours today, and then I'm hitting the road this afternoon. 


Now I know how JeffC and Possum Rob felt when packing up for FPG.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I spent about 6 hours going to the store, packing, checking the list, adding stuff, taking away stuff, repacking. Then hauling it all to the truck yesterday. I came into work for a few hours today, and then I'm hitting the road this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Now I know how JeffC, and Possum Rob, a felt when packing up for FPG.


 
Those two are lightweights. If you packed like Rutt did you would need a Uhaul and a barge to get on the island..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those two are lightweights. If you packed like Rutt did you would need a Uhaul and a barge to get on the island..



And he still went back to his house a time or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> And he still went back to his house a time or two.


 
Maybe we should have a backpack gathering to teach restraint....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQ Boss and Quack have tail winds on a regular basis...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe we should have a backpack gathering to teach restraint....



I would hate to have to carry any of their packs!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those two are lightweights. If you packed like Rutt did you would need a Uhaul and a barge to get on the island..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe we should have a backpack gathering to teach restraint....





jsullivan03 said:


> I would hate to have to carry any of their packs!



I spent 7 days in the Virgin timber with a 50lb. backpack...ofcourse, that was 30 yrs. ago


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Come on 4 O'clock!    Leaving for Brunswick this afternoon, and then catch the ferry to Sapelo on Wednesday morning!  God, I'm gonna love this week!



Awesome...have a great trip. 
I was supposed to be hunting Fort Yargo this week. Finally got drawn after three tries. Now my business decides to pick up and I can't go. 

Actually I am very glad to be busy in these economic times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I spent 7 days in the Virgin timber with a 50lb. backpack...ofcourse, that was 30 yrs. ago


 
So many comments,,,,,,,so much restraint needed...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many comments,,,,,,,so much restraint needed...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many comments,,,,,,,so much restraint needed...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many comments,,,,,,,so much restraint needed...



Come on. Don't hold back. Let er rip.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many comments,,,,,,,so much restraint needed...



chicken


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> chicken


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



thats a turkey...ya turkey


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

slip said:


> thats a turkey...ya turkey


 a wittle bitty baby turkey at that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQ Boss and Quack have tail winds on a regular basis...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

went to a few pawn shops today and looked around just in case the idiots were stupid enough to pawn my rods and reels in town. No luck, so i just ordered me a couple more of the B n'M sharpshooters along with buying a Micro-lite at Wallyworld with an Avocet2 reel. Also ordered a couple of 180sx's from Cabela's. I sure hope they function like i hope. I hate buying a reel without having tried it before. Oh well, i'm off call, so it could be worse.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Deer on the Loose in Midtown*

http://www.11alive.com/rss/rss_story.aspx?storyid=165652



> _"No word on where the deer came from, or how long it has been in Midtown. " _




Idiots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> *Deer on the Loose in Midtown*
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/rss/rss_story.aspx?storyid=165652
> 
> ...



He'd probably be more than glad to be relocated to another area....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> went to a few pawn shops today and looked around just in case the idiots were stupid enough to pawn my rods and reels in town. No luck, so i just ordered me a couple more of the B n'M sharpshooters along with buying a Micro-lite at Wallyworld with an Avocet2 reel. Also ordered a couple of 180sx's from Cabela's. I sure hope they function like i hope. I hate buying a reel without having tried it before. Oh well, i'm off call, so it could be worse.


Hate if for ya Bubba, know the feeling, I searched pawn shops for a long time after both times I was robbed...........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> He'd probably be more than glad to be relocated to another area....



I know I would be if I was stuck down there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> He'd probably be more than glad to be relocated to another area....



He'd change his mind if he knew he'd be relocated to my freezer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

4 o'clock and ALLS WELL one mo hour to go


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, looks like I'm heading to Sapelo solo.  My buddy that I was meeting at the ferry just called and work has gotten in the way.  It is lookin like he will not be able to get out of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Well, looks like I'm heading to Sapelo solo.  My buddy that I was meeting at the ferry just called and work has gotten in the way.  It is lookin like he will not be able to get out of it.



Hate that but go kill a big un and post picks , good luck


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> 4 o'clock and ALLS WELL one mo hour to go


It can't get here sooooon enough!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Well, looks like I'm heading to Sapelo solo.  My buddy that I was meeting at the ferry just called and work has gotten in the way.  It is lookin like he will not be able to get out of it.


ok, ok, lemme throw some stuff in the truck & I'll come go with you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Well, looks like I'm heading to Sapelo solo. My buddy that I was meeting at the ferry just called and work has gotten in the way. It is lookin like he will not be able to get out of it.


 
Watch the weather bro'. It might get real dicey tomorrow, and stuck on an island is no place to be when the twisty things are jumping around. Trust me, I've been there done that.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It can't get here sooooon enough!!
> 
> 
> ok, ok, lemme throw some stuff in the truck & I'll come go with you!



Yeah come on!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch the weather bro'. It might get real dicey tomorrow, and stuck on an island is no place to be when the twisty things are jumping around. Trust me, I've been there done that.



I'll  be in Brunswick all day tomorrow.  Not going to the island until Wednesday.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yeah come on!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Later yall!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch the weather bro'. It might get real dicey tomorrow, and stuck on an island is no place to be when the twisty things are jumping around. Trust me, I've been there done that.


Been there and done that twice!!!......And it ain't no fun!!.........And I was on a much smaller island than that!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

Its that time again seeee yaaa , outa the way ,, gotta go


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Its that time again seeee yaaa , outa the way ,, gotta go


 Dang, lemme git outta your way then!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hungry Man meatloaf, mashed taters, and corn, with a brownie for dessert. Over a pound of food! says so right on the box. yum....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hungry Man meatloaf, mashed taters, and corn, with a brownie for dessert. Over a pound of food! says so right on the box. yum....



That stuff gonna kill ya!!

2" bacon wrapped filet mignon , twice baked taters, and fresh garden salada with Texas toast!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That stuff gonna kill ya!!
> 
> 2" bacon wrapped filet mignon , twice baked taters, and fresh garden salada with Texas toast!!



Dawn total a car again? No way she cooked that for you with being in trouble for sumpin! 

On a different note, I got my 4-wheeler running without having to wait on Fishbait! 
It took killing the battery 3 times over the weekend, but i guess it was finally warm enough to crank. I took it for a drive around the block and met the UPS guy on the corner behind the house. A UPS truck on two wheels coming around the corner beats a 4-wheeler on two wheels coming around the corner. I had that sucker wide open! 
Just gotta figure out why my headlights are aimed up in the tree's. Doesn't help much at night when you can't see the road!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 29, 2010)

It's a 4 wheeler...you don't need to see any road!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> It's a 4 wheeler...you don't need to see any road!



I didn't want to run into a mailbox or car parked on the road or off the road for that matter.I ain't kidding, the headlights are pointed up. I think there's a broken bracket underneath. I'll try to fix it tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> On a different note, I got my 4-wheeler running without having to wait on Fishbait!





Fishbait sad. Says he doesn't feel needed.    





On another note... oh happy day.  

Got my letter! I'll be momentarily-independently-semi-wealthy by the end of December. 

Until I hit the car lot and gun shops.  And buy my Wobbert-Woo!  a hand blown glass Russian boar from a Russian glass blowing artist.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait sad. Says he doesn't feel needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you dare!
You save that money and buy yourself something nice! 















Like 800 pounds of corn to feed hogs this summer.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you dare!
> You save that money and buy yourself something nice!
> 
> 
> ...





I gotcha covered, I gotcha, I'm coming, I gotcha uh-huh, uh-huh....      


Howz about 400 pounds of corn and a penthouse-condo stand of my very own?   


I'm gonna get myself something nice.  Don't worry. I've decided it's gonna say Benelli instead of Franchi and the hogs are gonna be skeered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I gotcha covered, I gotcha, I'm coming, I gotcha uh-huh, uh-huh....
> 
> 
> Howz about 400 pounds of corn and a penthouse-condo stand of my very own?
> ...




Penthouse/condo stand? Oh lawd, i don't even want to think about where you might want that thing set up or how much it weighs! 
I'm hoping to deer hunt next weekend( not this coming one). I doubt i see anything in Stewart County, but my Lee County connection has been quiet so far. Hope he's just waiting till the ruts over before he invites me to come whack a doe.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Penthouse/condo stand? Oh lawd, i don't even want to think about where you might want that thing set up or how much it weighs!
> I'm hoping to deer hunt next weekend( not this coming one). I doubt i see anything in Stewart County, but my Lee County connection has been quiet so far. Hope he's just waiting till the ruts over before he invites me to come whack a doe.





Well Abbey has GMEA band tryouts in Waycross on Saturday. She doesn't want us to go (says it'll make her nervous  ) but I'd rather not go 45 minutes in the opposite direction in case something happens so I guess I'll be going Sunday. 

Can't decide though, do I wanna go where it's nice and peaceful and nothing but deer or where if I can't get a deer, I'll surely see a hog or two?  

I vote deer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't want to run into a mailbox or car parked on the road or off the road for that matter.I ain't kidding, the headlights are pointed up. I think there's a broken bracket underneath. I'll try to fix it tomorrow.


 
Do you own anything that doesn't need fixin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you own anything that doesn't need fixin?



Nope!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2" bacon wrapped filet mignon , twice baked taters, and fresh garden salada with Texas toast!!


Michael did have some really good filet's this week!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope!



I know that feelin....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Man.....
anybody else having the forum slow as molasses? I just had 4 straight "database error" before i could get back on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man.....
> anybody else having the forum slow as molasses? I just had 4 straight "database error" before i could get back on.



Yeah....it's acting up. I timed out earlier, but it seems to be a tad better right now, for me.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man.....
> anybody else having the forum slow as molasses? I just had 4 straight "database error" before i could get back on.



yup..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man.....
> anybody else having the forum slow as molasses? I just had 4 straight "database error" before i could get back on.


I saw where Nick said something about the site being down earlier today.............I've not had any problems..........Yet


----------



## oldenred (Nov 29, 2010)

so...... who's pickin up the tab??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

oldenred said:


> so...... who's pickin up the tab??



still got 75 more posts to go till closing time.
I think whichever Mod shark that locks it down gets to pick up the tag. 
Forums back up to speed now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

oldenred said:


> so...... who's pickin up the tab??



Tab? im just getting started, give me a nother coorslight and a frozen mug


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Tab? im just getting started, give me a nother coorslight and a frozen mug


Coming right up!!..........So a round for the house on you??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Coming right up!!..........So a round for the house on you??



not on me , on olden red and to think of it ill have another


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> not on me , on olden red and to think of it ill have another


Dem Silver bullets ain't much more than carbonated water!!..........You are going to keep a bartender busy!!.........What you say Oldenred gives away a fishing trip??


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 29, 2010)

Howdy folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!!


Whasup DJ!!..........You been able to get any hunting in??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dem Silver bullets ain't much more than carbonated water!!..........You are going to keep a bartender busy!!.........What you say Oldenred gives away a fishing trip??



Hey, you are on to something, ill pick up this lil ole tab and oldenred can give up a fishing trip. You are a genius. As for the good stuff , im fixing to take a shot of it, NYQUILL DOUBLE DOSE , and lay the ole rock down.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!!



First Sterlo baits cows and now you're mistaking goats for albino deer. 


Stupid QDM freaks done got the Drivel peeps shootin anything and everything.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> First Sterlo baits cows and now you're mistaking goats for albino deer.
> 
> 
> Stupid QDM freaks done got the Drivel peeps shootin anything and everything.



What zoo you reckon DH whacked the goat at? Do they have any elk there?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2010)

Getting sleepy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, you are on to something, ill pick up this lil ole tab and oldenred can give up a fishing trip. You are a genius. As for the good stuff , im fixing to take a shot of it, NYQUILL DOUBLE DOSE , and lay the ole rock down.


I've been known to come up with a few good ones over the years!!..........Sometimes the outcome does not include personal injury!!



turtlebug said:


> First Sterlo baits cows and now you're mistaking goats for albino deer.
> 
> 
> Stupid QDM freaks done got the Drivel peeps shootin anything and everything.


I ain't shot nuthin yet!!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!..........You been able to get any hunting in??



Not much this week I been trying to get a day in a weekend at least!



turtlebug said:


> First Sterlo baits cows and now you're mistaking goats for albino deer.
> 
> 
> Stupid QDM freaks done got the Drivel peeps shootin anything and everything.


Nothing went to waste I found out sheep is actually pretty tasty



rhbama3 said:


> What zoo you reckon DH whacked the goat at? Do they have any elk there?



There was one or two I think


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2010)

white spot on the back of the ears = bobcat, but cool no less

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2544&show=articleimages&imageindex=1


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not much this week I been trying to get a day in a weekend at least!


I got a few hunts in over the Holiday's........Didn't see anything!!.........Time for the Yak Sack here!!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I got a few hunts in over the Holiday's........Didn't see anything!!.........Time for the Yak Sack here!!



Alright Night Mitch!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

time to wake up....3 more days until the weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2010)

been awake.  but the chirps were loud this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

I hope one of y'all got the license plate number of that truck!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been awake.  but the chirps were loud this morning.



Yes they were...I thought maybe the forum was down again



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope one of y'all got the license plate number of that truck!!!



Sorry about that


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Beer or coffee 

Rekon its coffee. I got class


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning folks!
Two more days till the weekend for me. I took Friday off so i could have an extra day to fish if the weather cooperates. Otherwise i'm just gonna drive the boat up and down the lake just to get some of the kinks out.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> First Sterlo baits cows and now you're mistaking goats for albino deer.
> 
> 
> Stupid QDM freaks done got the Drivel peeps shootin anything and everything.



BEEF...It's what's for dinner.  


Mornin drivelers. Gotta get out in the rain this mornin. Have a good one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

mornin everyone, another day. So whats up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning folks!
> Two more days till the weekend for me. I took Friday off so i could have an extra day to fish if the weather cooperates. Otherwise i'm just gonna drive the boat up and down the lake just to get some of the kinks out.



watcha fishin for?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin everyone, another day. So whats up.



trying to get motivated to hit the shower and head to work. Maybe one more cup of coffee will do it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

WAAAAKKKEEE UUUPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there did that help anyone to get on up. your welcome


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

_*Good Lawd Mud, do ya gotta be so dadblasted loud wit it?!?!*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry keebs , you can go back to sleep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs, why you gotta be burnin Santa's toesies?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy rainey Tuesday folkz.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> sorry keebs , you can go back to sleep


 Too late, ya done gone & woke me now!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs, why you gotta be burnin Santa's toesies?


 He saw the smoke in the chimney, he shoulda known to try the winder!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy rainey Tuesday folkz.


 Hiya Craig!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Mernin'.....guess I'm gonna have to take the truck back to the shop. Check engine light just came on, after spending $500.00 on it last week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....guess I'm gonna have to take the truck back to the shop. Check engine light just came on, after spending $500.00 on it last week


 
My check engine light stays on. I don't worry about it..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....guess I'm gonna have to take the truck back to the shop. Check engine light just came on, after spending $500.00 on it last week





Miguel Cervantes said:


> My check engine light stays on. I don't worry about it..


 Mine does too ................. don't worry, be happy.......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

_Ok, for any of you *slackers* get over here & sign up!!  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584489
_


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My check engine light stays on. I don't worry about it..





Keebs said:


> Mine does too ................. don't worry, be happy.......



Problem is....I've got to have a stooopid emission test in order to get my tag, which is now expired. Can't get it with the check engine light on.

Had the truck in the shop beginning of last week, broke down on me the next day. I put an alternator on it, fixed the problem, but I think they are the one's that fried it. Just no way to prove it. 

Now, the light is back on....beginning to wonder if I got rooked all the way around.

I've got to go back and deal with them too. This is gonna be fun. I've been a GOOD customer, until now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is....I've got to have a stooopid emission test in order to get my tag, which is now expired. Can't get it with the check engine light on.
> 
> Had the truck in the shop beginning of last week, broke down on me the next day. I put an alternator on it, fixed the problem, but I think they are the one's that fried it. Just no way to prove it.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

anyone heard from my sista's lately??  OFH? Snowy?


----------



## oldenred (Nov 30, 2010)

ok, ok, i"m up


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> anyone heard from my sista's lately??  OFH? Snowy?



Yeah, wheres the women? Uhh i mean ,dont know  Havnt  a clue.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

oldenred said:


> ok, ok, i"m up


 you musta really been out of it if ya slept thru Mud's morning wake up call!



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, wheres the women? Uhh i mean ,dont know  Havnt  a clue.


  1st strike..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck Chief!



Thanks...I'm dreading going up there now. It's probably gonna get UGLY, then I'll need to call someone for a ride or sit there STEAMING.



Keebs said:


> anyone heard from my sista's lately??  OFH? Snowy?



Sure haven't 



oldenred said:


> ok, ok, i"m up



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks...I'm dreading going up there now. It's probably gonna get UGLY, then I'll need to call someone for a ride or sit there STEAMING.


Go ahead & have someone on "stand-by" to pick you up if possible, it sure beats sitting *&* steaming!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _Ok, for any of you *slackers* get over here & sign up!!  _
> 
> _http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584489_


 
I'm gonna remain a slacker this year..Santa's on a budget.



Jeff C. said:


> Problem is....I've got to have a stooopid emission test in order to get my tag, which is now expired. Can't get it with the check engine light on.
> 
> Had the truck in the shop beginning of last week, broke down on me the next day. I put an alternator on it, fixed the problem, but I think they are the one's that fried it. Just no way to prove it.
> 
> ...


 
That stinks man. Hope you get it worked out. Keep your receipts for the repairs, past a certain dollar amount you can fill out a form to get your tag anyway and have the emission test waived from what I understand.


Keebs said:


> anyone heard from my sista's lately?? OFH? Snowy?


 
Not here, occasionally on text or FB. I think they're workin their tails off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you musta really been out of it if ya slept thru Mud's morning wake up call!
> 
> 
> 1st strike..........



strike one? hee heee hee hee


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks...I'm dreading going up there now. It's probably gonna get UGLY, then I'll need to call someone for a ride or sit there STEAMING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   For what its worth most mechanic shops arent there to get one over on you or they wouldnt be in business long. well  some do but i hope you have one that actually gives a hoot . Good luck when it rains it pours


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna remain a slacker this year..Santa's on a budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it Hugh, I believe you are correct, but I completely forgot about that If not, the late fee is only $10.00.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just gotta figure out why my headlights are aimed up in the tree's. Doesn't help much at night when you can't see the road!



It's so that you can shine possums in the trees


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna remain a slacker this year..Santa's on a budget.
> Not here, occasionally on text or FB. I think they're workin their tails off.


I am too but this is one thing I do "for me", my fun thing, I don't go shopping for myself, I don't splurge during the year, so to me, I get to send someone something & it makes "me" happy........... at least this year I remembered to save out some for shipping so I'll be ok & not sweating it!!
Yeah, I keep up with them there too, just not like them to pop in more often................ I misses them!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it lunch yet?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Good drinkin weather. Not condusive to school and work


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello everyone who is here!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good drinkin weather. Not condusive to school and work


I actually *contemplated* it this morning!  Co-worker asked if I needed some med's........... I asked "You have some allergy medicine?" He said "Yeah, tequila" Came "-" this close!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello everyone who is here!!


 Hey Sista!!! How is Carter doing??????


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sista!!! How is Carter doing??????



Hey!  He's doing good. His eyes cleared right up.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hey!  He's doing good. His eyes cleared right up.


 Good!!  Ooooohhh, kewl avatar!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _Ok, for any of you *slackers* get over here & sign up!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584489
> _



Already am



Keebs said:


> anyone heard from my sista's lately??  OFH? Snowy?



Nope only a few messages on Facebook from snowy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 30, 2010)

Anybody planning ahead?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Anybody planning ahead?



For?????


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good!!  Ooooohhh, kewl avatar!



Hankus sent it to me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> For?????



Retirement


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Retirement


 I doubt I'll ever see that day............


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hankus sent it to me.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like my last drivel in this drink  Y'all don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya  I'm gone


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Retirement



Yup,just 16 yrs to go


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Looks like my last drivel in this drink  Y'all don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya  I'm gone



rumor is the mod who closes it is picking up the tab


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

did everyone leave....


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

last call


----------



## oldenred (Nov 30, 2010)

guess my thread is comming to an end....... 


LAST CALL FOR ALCOLHOL!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

oldenred said:


> guess my thread is comming to an end.......
> 
> 
> LAST CALL FOR ALCOLHOL!!!!!!



no more for me I've had enough


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

good to the last drop


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 30, 2010)

Locke'er down boys!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Locke'er down boys!


Yep, time to shut this'en down!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, time to shut this'en down!



Yep, i agree.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, i agree.


You don't need to be messin up in TWO threads at once, we couldn't stand it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You don't need to be messin up in TWO threads at once, we couldn't stand it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Retirement


 
I'm not going to retire. What's the point?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not going to retire. What's the point?


----------



## oldenred (Nov 30, 2010)

Bars closed boys and girls! Go home for the holidays!


----------

